# Poka_Doodle's journal



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Originally what I thought this was:
Here I will update regularly about what I said in the title. I live in Colorado so you will find a lot of that stuff included.

Mostly this is about skiing, family life, meat chickens, show chickens, and working with my horse Ticket.
I have, and currently manage depression. So I have posted minor things about it.

What it really is:
This journal really was me growing up through many pages, I’d like to think that the me that originally came here had no idea what she was doing with her life (not that the current me has a much better idea). 
In October of 2017, I think, I decided to mostly step away from this site for some personal reasons. These days, when I visit back here, I try to post in this journal. 

I apologize for all the grammar mistakes in advance.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Okay, life in Aurora during the trial.
The daily news updates are emotional. It also feels like three trial has taken forever, in reality that kinda is true, 48 days. So much to learn about why James Homes is guilty, our should be at least. I saw that the trial might be over after this week, it will be good, the news not quit as interesting and full though. Although shouldn't this have already happened, it will soon be 3 years since the shooting. Life will take a major happy change. Why happy? Fewer emotional stories to read on the news.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 6, 2015)

So sad you have to live that over again
Hope it is over soon
Hang in there 
Wish I could give you more than the thumbs up
Here is a big hug


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, I wasn't there, actually on vacation at the time, it just impacts us all


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm sick of cat e-records. Luckily I only have 3 pages left, one has to do with litter and will take a couple days. I am going to be glad when they are finished and hopefully win, cats don't make it to state though.
Pumpkin my main show bird is getting trained, just I keep forgetting to do it when I have so much cat things to do.
It is odd to think of it but I think that today was my last swim meet, competitive swimming is over. I want to spend more time with my chickens and go to more shows but on Saturdays I have a swim meet for half the day and am super tired. It is sad, since I was 7 I swam for team. All those friendships I have made will be said goodbye on sunday.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 7, 2015)

My daughter Rachel is on a swim team
The Wendell Waves
Wendell is the town


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 7, 2015)

That's cool. I just finished with the Chapparal Sharks, Chapperal was the neighborhood of the pool


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 8, 2015)

I see the haze in the air from Canada, and think of those hard wild fires that burned so much of Colorado. Smoke combined with the fog that we have been getting makes it look like sometime in the fall, spring of maybe winter. I am not encouraged to go out to do much more then chores, rather stay on the computer. It kind of looks like it will snow here, I know it won't rather rain though.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 9, 2015)

I am almost finished with cats and when we get vegetable oil I will be near finished with cakes


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2015)

Fair is about one short week away from starting, I am getting excited and a bit nervous. Pumpkin my showmanship girl hasn't been well with training, but in the past she has done amazing with near no training. Yesterday I spent 3 hours decorating my cake, and it looks amazing, I had to miss lunch for it so it better


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2015)

Good luck! I bet you will do great


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Good luck! I bet you will do great


Thank you. I am very confident with my cake. I will see how my chickens do


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

Good luck
How about a picture of your cake?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Good luck
> How about a picture of your cake?


I will, problem is I don't have one yet. I will post it when I get a picture


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 12, 2015)

I think it will be a long movie night for me tonight. I am pretty much crying still. My parents have decided that I have to give up my one rooster. His crow has brought joy in the hard times after a loss or something else. I will miss him badly, only two days and one night with him left to love him. He was paid for as a hen from Murray McMurray I have called him Shadow baby too. I can't write more with out more tears.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 13, 2015)

It was a long night, I was up till 11:30. My mom says he will go tonight but I think my dad offered to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 21, 2015)

County fair is started, Cake decorating and cat interviews are finished with, chicken baths are tonight. We will be leaving early tomorrow to take the chickens with us to show.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 21, 2015)

I know how delayed this is, but what are your opinions on if James Homes should be guilty of the death penelty or not?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 25, 2015)

I got grand champ for showmanship yesterday!!! Now I will be doing round robin, any pointers? I have taken peaks hear and there but been pretty busy since fair started and been on BYC a lot more


----------



## animalmom (Jul 26, 2015)

Congrats on your grand champ/showmanship!  I don't have any pointers for you on your round robin, except to remind you to have some fun with it.

Regarding James Homes... why should the tax payer have to pay for his upkeep for the rest of his life?  Just a thought.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 3, 2015)

animalmom said:


> Congrats on your grand champ/showmanship!  I don't have any pointers for you on your round robin, except to remind you to have some fun with it.
> 
> Regarding James Homes... why should the tax payer have to pay for his upkeep for the rest of his life?  Just a thought.


Thanks.
You made a great point. I am a bit in between, except the fact was it just as bad or worse then the Boston Bombing? It probably was so I think that it might be death. Also, he may have been mentaly ill, but also addicted to shooting games. I heard something at the start of the trial, he had sorta thought of it in a point way. It might just be best for James Homes to have death


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so addicted to BYC so not really around much


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on your Showmanship GC.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 6, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on your Showmanship GC.


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2015)

My email went down and so did BYC, I got the email fixed but still no BYC. I need to ask someone a favor that is on BYC, I just need to say goodbye. 
Anyways coming from BYC to here is nice but also hard, on BYC there was a post on one of the 10 threads I followed atleast every ten minutes. But here with so many members having left and mostly people atleast 10 years older then me we are lucky to get two posts from two different people every 15 minutes, which does make it easier to keep up with but also gets lonely around here. I wish that a couple of my closest BYC friends would come here to get things moving, I have invited them but they haven't come. Anyways school is about to start so I don't know how much time I will get for BYH when it does.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay, so I am from Aurora and you probably know what my post will be about. I understand but am very disappointed with the jury's decision, it is time for Aurora to move on, but currently that is at the back of our minds right now. Now I say it like I was there, but I was in Wyoming camping at the time when it happened, it just affects us all. I have seen so many emotional news stories, especially from Ashley Moser, losing her daughter and unborn child as well as the usage of more then half her body. I am going to move on soon but I will never forget those 3 months of the trial, it happened during my summer which is when I tend to check the news more frequently.

Also why do some 4Hers go to other county's fair? Well there are many reasons, one to have fun, to see what other's animals look like if how the fair is run, or for some of us that are going to state, to find out what our competitors will have in stock.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 13, 2015)

Well Aurora is managing to move on, the news isn't very full anymore though. For me school is starting so I feel I might be a bit more busy, but that said I will still be on BYH in my free time. I am hoping to hatch show chicks this fall with a new breed addition, Golden Seibright, they are a great looking breed that I am looking forward to.
We are currently un-sure about using the nipple water for the chickens, a cheap water thing that takes my older girls time to figure out, I am not sure if it will continue to be used after my testing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 22, 2015)

I am feeling a bit desperate now, I have been searching the web for Golden Seibright breeders in Colorado, and the places that drag me in don't even have them. I have already managed to find the other two breeds I wanted without much hassle. Also from what I have found Golden Seibrights aren't even very good birds, not like I have been told. Now I am considering just going back to my best breed that I was going to quit raising, Partraige Rock Bantams. Between those this year we have a class win and two blues along with two reds.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay, I decided I will change the thread name more frequently now as I update. 
The show girls have moved with the big girls and are doing okay, getting along is hard for them even though they used to live together. I am actually enjoying the nipple system for the chickens too. For the past week or so I have been busy with school, managing to come on a bit, but mainly to chat with @Samantha drawz also, track has been a lot of work. And this weekend is state fair, I was confused yesterday when I read the news story that state fair stats this weekend, I thought it started last weekend, I had to bring it in about a week ago. But over the weekend it might only be head pokes for me because I have cake decorating contest and will be decorating a cake to look like a baby chick in less than an hour. I am excided but nervous, I don't want cake which means no practice and the last two cakes I have decorated took me 3 and 4 hours to do.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 27, 2015)

Good luck at the fair


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 28, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Good luck at the fair


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 31, 2015)

Yesterday I was caught in BYH barely just before leaving for the two hour drive and afterwards but contest went on and was okay. Now my other cake I sent a while ago there didn't do or look well


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay, so I know how many other farms here have websites and was interested in doing it too. I would be wanting to spend very little but still be able to update it. Please let me know how possible that is and what it takes to have a website.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay, here it is, I realized this morning that I had 198 posts and here in my journal I will have my 200th post since I joined BYH a couple short months ago. My BYC email crashed and banned me so I now just have BYH


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 4, 2015)

I use weebly as my host for my website, it is free and very easy to figure out.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats on the 200th post!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay, thanks I will check it out over the weekend


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2015)

So the two of us have been messing around with jokes and almost run out of facts about each other


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2015)

Aww, thanks @Poka_Doodle!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay I feel like I should post about something real happening.
So on Thursday I leave for Estes Park for my Mom's dressage show over the weekend and will return on Sunday, at least I think. I am expecting to have Wi-Fi over the weekend so I hope to come in a bit.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh that sounds exciting!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 14, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Oh that sounds exciting!


Thanks it is and also I can drop all that stress of school


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes. That is definitely a good thing! Lately my weekends cause me to be more stressed and more run down than relaxed lol. Enjoy the relaxing ones while you can!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 14, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Yes. That is definitely a good thing! Lately my weekends cause me to be more stressed and more run down than relaxed lol. Enjoy the relaxing ones while you can!


I wish, but every free weekend is spent training.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 14, 2015)

Have fun at the show!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 21, 2015)

Okay, so the show is over but now I am super worried about 2 of my chickens and now that will be what I spend my time working on. 
But now I feel the willingness to post about it. Today marks a sad memorial in my family, 6 years ago my Grandpa Purn Goldy passed away. I didn't feel it quite to much and don't even now.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope the show went well.     and I hope you have some good memories of your grandpa.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 21, 2015)

Hope your chickens are ok
Sorry you didn't have a chance to get to know your grandpa better


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for all those mentions.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2015)

I am starting a mission so to say. I am fighting factory farming. We are here raising our own meat for the most part. Here is a quick list of the sites I am starting with

Pigs being killed

What we can do

What we can do, found on a helpful sight

Another site against it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 4, 2015)

Okay, well now I am a bit busy. My dad being a vet offered to foster 5 6week old kittens.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 4, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay, well now I am a bit busy. My dad being a vet offered to foster 5 6week old kittens.


That sounds fun


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 5, 2015)

Aww! That's neat! Are you bottle-feeding them then?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! That's neat! Are you bottle-feeding them then?


No, the kitten that isn't eating is getting srynge fed


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay, so I have totally been busy the last couple days (can't you tell) and haven't had much time for BYH, but I wanted to say my prayers are with the familys who have just lost a loved on at the Oregan comunity collage. I have a contection to a shooting, my cousin was there and he answered our questions the following day. I will not ay it untill the marking of another year since unless someone guesses


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 13, 2015)

I wanted  to post a late welcome to @LukeMeister 
Thats really all


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay, so it is fall break and I am headed Washington state tomorrow, I will miss you ask and be back next Friday or Saturday


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 26, 2015)

Have fun!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 31, 2015)

While I am back to tears, on this Halloween my Pumpkin has passed away. For those of you that remember a couple weeks ago I posted about Pumpkin being sick, before I left I moved her back thinking she was okay again. This morning I went out to feed the chickens and noticed Pumpkin was missing and found her dead. She was my wonderful showmanship bird I have won with and learned a lot about. I am going to miss her, she will be buried soon probably near Shadow.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry Poka_doodle!!   It's not easy to lose our beloved animals.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 31, 2015)

so sorry about pumpkin


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Poka_Doodle. 

I used to have a white and orange kitty, named Pumpkin. He died young, and my heart broke when he died.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for all your wishes, I will bury her soon, just have to decide were. Our chances at Stock Show are bad, and I was really hoping to do well. As for a replacement show bird, I will start testing tomorrow and hope for the answer by the end of the week.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm sorry about Pumpkin.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 2, 2015)

I think today is the day I will bury her, it won't be easy with the fact we give company and I will be seeing Pumpkin the last time. Also I think that I will try her sister Tiny for training.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, tomorrow is the day I will last see Pumpkin, had our company still been here my decision may have been different, Tiny is pretty good, but if all her siblings have gotten sick and died then I am not sure ant using her. I have D'Uccles that I might try but one hasn't been a fan in the past. My bigger chickens might work but would be harder at the start.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 2, 2015)

Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 3, 2015)

Importain decisions are what I have to make


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 3, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> While I am back to tears, on this Halloween my Pumpkin has passed away. For those of you that remember a couple weeks ago I posted about Pumpkin being sick, before I left I moved her back thinking she was okay again. This morning I went out to feed the chickens and noticed Pumpkin was missing and found her dead. She was my wonderful showmanship bird I have won with and learned a lot about. I am going to miss her, she will be buried soon probably near Shadow.


Aww I'm so sorry @Poka_Doodle


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 3, 2015)

It is okay, I miss her but am getting through


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 3, 2015)

Well a lot happened Saturday, who watches Animal Planet? And the next thing I am posting is a paragraph I have been working on recently about my cousin. My family is very important to me and as ski season starts I will be probably posting about them a lot more.


    I watched as he took the final strides, as he crossed the finish line his last in high school. It was a memorable moment, a cross country star for his school. It was a third place for the state of Colorado 5A boys and close to a win along with a school third place. He has come a long way from a 5th ranked boy at his school and having to run JV once. And there was a big thing that happened at school, but now he was the school record holder. It was his last chance to show the state what he had, going to college next year if was one of his final race, this was also likely the last time I would have the opportunity to watch him run. Running has really been a big part of Steven for the last couple years, even while on family vacation he goes out running. Steven is not just great at Cross Country either, her grades are at the top too. For these years I have watched him run I have seen large improvement too, he once struggled and did well but nothing compared to now. I think a motivation is to do better than his older brother who did okay. Steven put out a big thing Baseball, a family thing dating back a bit, to run track each spring keeping with good distance running.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay, so I am going on vacation, again. This time will be a bit different, I am hoping to have access to the internet while I am in Texas at my Aunt's baby shower. I will be gone from tomorrow to Monday night, also my Aunt has goats, so I will be found posting about goats a bit more


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 12, 2015)

I owe you guys a kitten picture, and here is a picture I took recently for a BYC friend


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 15, 2015)

It is nearing it, well 2 and 1/2 months away, and here is a bit of a poultry preview 

An Intermediate top person will be a person to come out and surprise, she has a good future after a showmanship win. However she is without her previous partner, she will be a sure surprise.
We will get to see the Intermediate and Junior Arapahoe Poultry Champions go face to face and will be sure to put on good result.
The partraige rock bantams will be a surprise, they may finish soon and conculude their exibitor's showing of the breed, watch out!
A Quail Antwerp Belgiun Bearded D'Anver will be tested at Showmanship and in the show, can she impress just as well as her sister has?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Just realized how long its been since I updated

Well as you can see in my avatar Winter is here. We have had about a snow fall each week. Ski season is underway, the skiing has been great.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you go ski-ing often? I'd like to try it someday!  Do you go Cross-Country, or Downhill?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Do you go ski-ing often? I'd like to try it someday!  Do you go Cross-Country, or Downhill?


I do, for 10 years I have been downhill skiing. Also my brothers are on ski team so I am up almost every weekend


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

Fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Fun!


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 14, 2015)

So, I feel like I should say why I am Poka_Doodle.

The name is from my Bantam rooster, Poka. Now, thou may ask how he got his name, the answer is that when he started to crow it sounded like his name. Also when I took him into the barn at night in hopes of keeping the neighbors peaceful he would freak out and say his name. And the Doodle part of my name, basically the most Poka ever got in his crows.
Poka got sick this spring and died a week after turning 1 in May. The day was good for both of us, I won a cake decorating contest and Poke ( his nickname, just like what you can call me if you don't want to call me Jane) got peace. When we looked back, he had struggled his while life and was ready. I had been thinking before about letting him go in my hands, but my dad never looked until a week before he died and mentioned it but then didn't do anything. I think his sister Tinamight knew, she had been cuddling with him each night until not long before he went when she stopped cuddling and slept in a different nest box.
RIP Poka


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 15, 2015)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss! That's sad.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, I'm sorry for your loss! That's sad.


Thanks, to me it was his peace, sure I will miss him but I am glad he can be happy again and that matters most


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 15, 2015)

Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

In certain times we learn to feel for our animals, sure we miss them but it is a happy reason, they are feeling better


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree, sometimes you just have to do what is best for the animal, even though it means you have to say goodbye!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I agree, sometimes you just have to do what is best for the animal, even though it means you have to say goodbye!


Yeah, it is a feeling inside that feels good, but mentally you miss them


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

Do you know what he died from?

I am sorry, like you,  my favorite "babies" are my bantams. 
It is hard with any of them but it seems like it is our favorite one that something ends up happening.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Do you know what he died from?
> 
> I am sorry, like you,  my favorite "babies" are my bantams.
> It is hard with any of them but it seems like it is our favorite one that something ends up happening.


We traced it back to heart failure we THINK, not exactly sure. I also love Bantams, the breed that he was has turned bad. As a lot of you I think know I lost his sister my best friend and showmanship bird in Halloween, and one of his other sisters got sick last fall and went to God, the remaining sibling is a runt. Annoying Murray McMurray genetics.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

What breed are they?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> What breed are they?


Quail Antwerp Belgium Bearded D'Anvers


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 27, 2015)

I know I have made plenty of posts about skiing this Winter but I felt the desire to post about it again as I will be doing at minimum three more days this stay.

I don't know how to exactly describe my love for the sport, but I feel like skiing and chickens are my life. Today was great, my cousin has friends that are up here skiing while he works, odd. Actually, fun, we raced down the groomed area, and tore the mogals. I was by far the youngest, the next closest in age to me is my cousin who is 18, and the other guys are 20, along with the adults. We had a blast trying to show off and racing down the groomed areas after the run. I managed to mess one thing up, we were all planning to go down at the same time and I ruined it my crashing.
Tomorrow I might be skiing with a friend or my cousin won't be working so I can probably go with he and his friends along with our family to go crazy on the mougals.
Well if today was a sample of my 4 day ski trip then it is going to be amazing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad you are having a great time!
You have to get a pic!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2015)

We love skiing
We usually go to WV every year
Of course nothing here is even close to what you have in Colorado
Rachel got new ski bibs, boots and coat for Christmas
We are planning a trip for Feb but no ski weather here now
None of the NC slopes are even open
Maybe I'll spring for air fare and we will go out west
I've been to A couple of resorts in UT before


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 27, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Glad you are having a great time!
> You have to get a pic!


Sure, next time I am on with my computer I will post one


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 27, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We love skiing
> We usually go to WV every year
> Of course nothing here is even close to what you have in Colorado
> Rachel got new ski bibs, boots and coat for Christmas
> ...


Cool. I am realizing how alike we are. I have never skied out of Colorado, and I think it will drive me insane with the trails not being as good as they are in Colorado being that we get very spoiled from mother nature. That said someday I will probably go to UT


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 1, 2016)

It was truly AMAZING!!! Check out my post about it on Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116921520313699081597/posts

Thank you so much to my amazing cousins, their friends (Especially Tyler), and my friends for making it worth so many memories.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, lets see if I can finish this by the end of the year, it could be hard I only have 20 minutes left.

2015 has been a great year. I will go my month and list what contributed to making it worth so many memories. 
Note- as I am writing this I am realizing that some of the things earlier in the year I have forgotten

*January*
-Stock Show was a blast, despite what happened to my Speckled Sussexes

*February*
-I skied in the time away from school a lot
-Telluride was a blast, despite the BAD sunburn
- After more then two years my Hamster Oreo passed away in my hands
-I made a couple really bad mistakes on BYC due to the depression starting in me

*March*
- My best friend came home after a few years in England

*April*
-My amazing cousin made it to ski patrol barely by a half point (same amount his friend missed it)

*May*
-I celebrated another year of life
-I won the cake decorating contest

*June*
-School finished
-Swimming started again
-I went to Girl Scout camp for 5 days
-I joined BYH

*July*
-I worked really hard and got Grand Champion on my Cake Decorating
-I managed to pull of a Reserve Champion on Cats despite having to throw the project together at last minute
-Despite Pumpkin not having been well the night before I won my first Belt Buckle on Showmanship
- I managed to complete Round Robin Showmanship
-I got to spend a week with my amazing cousins

*August*
-School started again after what felt like a short summer
- I started running Track

*September*
-Luke joined BYH
-We got foster Kittens

*October*
- It became official that the surviving Kitten Emma would stay
-After all our hard work Pumpkin oddly passed on Halloween

*November*
-Ski season started again
-Thanksgiving was so much fun

*December*
-I decorated the house for Christmas
-I got to see my favorite cousin as much as I will the rest of the year
-Christmas came and the best part was Secret Santa
- I became a much better skier thanks to advice from one of my cousin's best friends
-I got to spend a lot of time with my amazing favorite cousins


Okay, I missed it. I was around November when the year started, oh well. 2015 was amazing but lets see what 2016 has to offer.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 10, 2016)

So I'm lazy because I'm about to start a thread about it but I'm really excited for Stock Show. My sick chicken will go because all her friends are. My chicken harness has started to work really well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, even with the show life I get some free time, just not a whole lot. Today I want through my computer pictures that were taken about a year ago and got so many memories. Although it may drive others crazy after this experaince I'm going to be that kind of person that takes a lot of pictures when I actually get a phone. I'm not sure if anyone else has realized it but all this from the pictures is bringing back a lot of my memory that had been forgotten. I also am able to realize what more has gone on over a year.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2016)

We hear about school shootings on the news but never really think that it might happen to you or someone you know until it does. Until a gunman enters a school. That day will be remembered very well, even the details before it happened. 

It was Friday December 13, 2013. There is the movie about Friday the thirteenth being bad and this was no exception. I remember my math teacher saying jokingly have a great day. Around lunch as I would find out later that day, it became a day you only hear about on TV. The moment you really get scared for someone. I had been called in from recuse while while the school was put under secure perimeter. Rumor was flying around but no teacher would actually confirm. When I got home I found the truth, and not any school. Arapahoe High School, my cousin's school. That night a sorta packed but more watched the news. Sometime later it was told that my uncle had gotten my cousin and he was okay. That night when we got there he was playing hockey with his brother and friends. It was late so I went to bed, but it took me a bit to fall asleep. I only faked being asleep when they got back and being in a trundle bed it was in between his bed and another. When I knew he was near and actually safe I couldn't help but let a smile cross my face. He was okay.

That morning I used my trumpet as the alarm clock for everyone it meant so much to me to see him. Looking back at it he had commented on the countdown I had going and that is to show, despite what had happened the previous day he was still the same person inside. That morning during the car ride to ski he spoke about it and answered our questions. I've forgotten most of it now but wish I hadn't.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow, that must have been scary!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Wow, that must have been scary!


Yeah, to put the scary feeling into words: first something has happened close to you but you're not sure what. Then a very close person was just in a school shooting and you aren't quite sure if they are okay.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 25, 2016)

Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2016)

The reason I've chosen to talk about it here is: it is silent in my family and I wasn't you guys to understand why I'm a bit motivated to ignore pain


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 25, 2016)

Aww


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww  [/QUOTE
> Thanks, knowing everything he had gone through has made me feel like braces pain for example is nothing


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 25, 2016)

You're welcome!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 26, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> We hear about school shootings on the news but never really think that it might happen to you or someone you know until it does. Until a gunman enters a school. That day will be remembered very well, even the details before it happened.
> 
> It was Friday December 13, 2013. There is the movie about Friday the thirteenth being bad and this was no exception. I remember my math teacher saying jokingly have a great day. Around lunch as I would find out later that day, it became a day you only hear about on TV. The moment you really get scared for someone. I had been called in from recuse while while the school was put under secure perimeter. Rumor was flying around but no teacher would actually confirm. When I got home I found the truth, and not any school. Arapahoe High School, my cousin's school. That night a sorta packed but more watched the news. Sometime later it was told that my uncle had gotten my cousin and he was okay. That night when we got there he was playing hockey with his brother and friends. It was late so I went to bed, but it took me a bit to fall asleep. I only faked being asleep when they got back and being in a trundle bed it was in between his bed and another. When I knew he was near and actually safe I couldn't help but let a smile cross my face. He was okay.
> 
> That morning I used my trumpet as the alarm clock for everyone it meant so much to me to see him. Looking back at it he had commented on the countdown I had going and that is to show, despite what had happened the previous day he was still the same person inside. That morning during the car ride to ski he spoke about it and answered our questions. I've forgotten most of it now but wish I hadn't.


Wow, I'm glad he was okay.  I can't imagine anything like that happening to someone I knew.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 26, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Wow, I'm glad he was okay.  I can't imagine anything like that happening to someone I knew.


Thanks. He is an amazing man and great cousin. It was very scary, that hug was so meaningful and much more.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 26, 2016)

@Poka_Doodle - Praise God for your cousin being safe! I know that must have been so frightening for you all, but I am so glad that everyone is well. I haven't read over all your journal just yet, but expect to find me here and keeping updated with all your happenings! 
Again, so glad your cousin is safe.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 26, 2016)

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Poka_Doodle - Praise God for your cousin being safe! I know that must have been so frightening for you all, but I am so glad that everyone is well. I haven't read over all your journal just yet, but expect to find me here and keeping updated with all your happenings!
> Again, so glad your cousin is safe.


Yeah, I can't imagine skiing without him, especially now. The Lord is always with us and kept him safe. Now I sorta depend on him for skiing to make it fun and we have a couple contests too for fun.
A hug never feels so good when it also means someone close is safe.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 2, 2016)

Okay, I feel it is time to update on skiing after an amazing ski day Sunday.
There were many reasons that the day was amazing, and I'm finding it hard to know where to start, so I might just start in the order that the things fell into place. To start it was a valuable day, I got to ski with my cousin. As you may have seen the new part to my signature, this is why. Although in the past it wasn't super valuable to ski with him, he is a Ski Patrol now and was given the day off to free ski.
Next, there were eight and a half inches of new snow. And when skiing, new snow is a good thing.
Then, the amazing group I was with, darn good group. Despite the crashes and the lack in seeing someone behind me resulting in being crashed into, we had a blast in the trees.


----------



## LukeMeister (Feb 2, 2016)

That's great! I'm glad you had such a good time!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 2, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> That's great! I'm glad you had such a good time!


Yeah, I can't wait until Friday to be back. I count Friday because I get to see my cousin.


----------



## LukeMeister (Feb 3, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, I can't wait until Friday to be back. I count Friday because I get to see my cousin.


Great!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 15, 2016)

Well I think I should update. Ski season is over, a very different one but the best yet. One month ago I put up my skies and hung my jacket up, I might go back Sunday though.
Well my current thing is 4h now, the eggs should come soon and I'm riding a lot.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Poka_Doodle,

When I was reading about your cousin and the school shooting, I couldn't help but remember....  I was about 9 years old the first time I heard the concept of a school shooting.  I've learned since that the event I heard about is sometimes refered to as being the first school shooting in the United States.

That one was at a College/University in Texas.  Was the town named White or was it the shooter?  I never can remember that.  What I do know is that the man climbed a water tower, or something of that sort, in the middle of campus.  I don't remember how many were injured but one person was killed.  Make that two were killed - a woman's unborn child was killed when the woman was shot.

I was told about that day about 15 years later because one of my class mates asked the teacher why she was limping.  She was the woman who lost her child in that shooting.

Memories always run strong on this subject I think.  And they should.  I would hope one becomes a little more aware of how precious life is.  I hope you always find ways to enjoy being around your cousin.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 25, 2016)

Are you referring to the University of Texas tower shooting?  That was in either '66 or '67 and the shooter was an ex-marine.  They made a movie out of that in the mid 70's - I'm not sure of the name but it was Deadly Tower or something like that.  The shooters name was Charles Whitman (I think).


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes that's it.  I don't know about you but I have a lot of trouble sometimes remembering details of someone else's story.  Especially when I've only heard it once or twice.  I wonder is that University of Texas in a town or county called White.  Or perhaps somehow the name Whitman became White in my mind.  Oh well, if it nags at me too much I'll just find a map.  Thanks for the info.  Maybe this time I'll remember....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> Hi Poka_Doodle,
> 
> When I was reading about your cousin and the school shooting, I couldn't help but remember....  I was about 9 years old the first time I heard the concept of a school shooting.  I've learned since that the event I heard about is sometimes refered to as being the first school shooting in the United States.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was a but younger when I first heard of it, I think during the Sandy Hook shooting.
I try to spend a lot of time with my cousin and saw him last night. He is the main reason I ski.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

I suspect you heard about those situations at a younger age partly because they happen more often now.  Outside of the schools where gangs are/were prevelant that is.

The first school shooting I actually remember hearing about as breaking news was Columbine.  I was in college by then and it still is very memorable.

It is sad that these types of things are being reported more and more often.  I better keep the other thoughts going through my head untyped.  They don't fit with a lot of people's world view these days and as such could get me it trouble.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> I suspect you heard about those situations at a younger age partly because they happen more often now.  Outside of the schools where gangs are/were prevelant that is.
> 
> The first school shooting I actually remember hearing about as breaking news was Columbine.  I was in college by then and it still is very memorable.
> 
> It is sad that these types of things are being reported more and more often.  I better keep the other thoughts going through my head untyped.  They don't fit with a lot of people's world view these days and as such could get me it trouble.


Yeah we do. Early in my life my news addiction began, and I've heard about the many tragedies. Columbine happened before I was born but is still close to my heart. The memorial was on Wednesday also the worst holiday. My dad had a co-worker there.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh, it might be smart to update.
Meat chickens are coming in a couple weeks.
I leave for Washington this afternoon and will be gone for at least a week. Then I get back for a couple days before going to summer camp. I'm going to miss BYH a lot while I'm gone. If it is your birthday during one of those times, Happy Birthday! 
If you have any chicken questions/emergancies while I'm gone LukeMeister can probably help you.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 6, 2016)

Have fun.  I miss going to summer camp.  It sounds like you get some good chances to make memories.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 6, 2016)

Have a good summer.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you, you too! Is Rachel going to swim this summer?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 6, 2016)

Have a Blessed vacation Poke! Enjoy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 6, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thank you, you too! Is Rachel going to swim this summer?


No thank goodness


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 4, 2016)

So here it is. The best and craziest month of the summer, July. 
We managed to get tougher with our family last night for a forth of July celebration. But for the rest of the month I won't have much time. Fair is a couple weeks away, and there is still much to be done and learned before I'm able to go and have fun. In my mind with 4h my summer is always a couple weeks in August but I don't get that anymore. 
Quick note: starting the last week in July with fair and the first week in August with family vacation fly freak out when I'm gone.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 8, 2016)

So things have been busy lately. Also our internet crashed. It hard believe it but summer's almost over with school starting Thursday.
So fair went pretty well, check my post in the fair thread for the full story.
Anyways, every year at the end of July and beginning of August we go on family vacation. We go, ride and spend time together and love it. This year it was similar but different. We were basically all there which hasn't happened for the majority of the week since a few years ago. One cousin was missing but he isn't very social. We got the experience of going out and moving cows which was very interesting. But that isn't even the part that felt different. It started Friday morning at the beginning of an all day ride when my day found a skull. The man had been missing for a couple years and my dad heard the story and found him. Then that night one of the wrangelers was eating dinner with us like they do where we went when he got a call. His horse had died. Then the next couple days I felt it put in perspective what the word sorry really means or a simple smile, to say I care. On Sunday/yesterday when we left for butchering it felt so different then the past, we had been a part of so much and a truly amazing week. Normally we go to current places each year after our normal place was sold but I think we're going back again.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 22, 2016)

You've been busy! How're things going?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 23, 2016)

Things are well.
Nothing's really new. I am preparing for state fair next weekend though!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh cool! What will you be showing?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 24, 2016)

Chickens and I have a cake thing.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 25, 2016)

So the prep is almost finished not a minute to soon. My room is an absolute mess but that's just part of it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 25, 2016)

Is it this weekend?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 25, 2016)

Wishing you the best!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, is this weekend.
Thanks BWG


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 26, 2016)

Aww!
Yw!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 31, 2016)

So it was epic! Just like most shows it was hurry up and wait. So hurry up and got Saturday morning and then wait for a while well the meat birds are judged. Hurry up and get ready for showmanship and then wait a little. So anyways...

Saturday was youth show and I did okay. Did manage to get second in showmanship in a close group. After showmanship and more hurry up and wait my friends had lamb showmanship so I got to see that and then rushed back with one of them and did the chicken costume contest. Not competitive just us so light thing. But afterwards before I left I informally met Locash, and it was that awkward moment when I wasn't sure if I'd heard one of their songs or not. They asked me if I was gong till the concert and I said no, because open show and cake decorating were Sunday and I had plenty to do. And apparently I was going to be invited on stage. Oh well, sleep is important.

Sunday was open show and came decorating contest, they both went okay.
Coming home the birds are exhausted and didn't want to leave their crates when we got home.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 3, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks BWG


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Yw!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow, I need to get back into an updating habit.
So everything has been well. I did really well at a show last weekend with a bird that was going to retire, that won't happen. Things have been pretty busy lately but track's almost over so that'll help a lot. I'm starting to think about getting a companion goat for my horse so he isn't always so lonely. And the show stuff is taking off, I'm getting into participating in a couple more shows and the breeding system will take off from there (hopefully).


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 29, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, I need to get back into an updating habit.
> So everything has been well. I did really well at a show last weekend with a bird that was going to retire, that won't happen. Things have been pretty busy lately but track's almost over so that'll help a lot. I'm starting to think about getting a companion goat for my horse so he isn't always so lonely. And the show stuff is taking off, I'm getting into participating in a couple more shows and the breeding system will take off from there (hopefully).


Cool! Glad the show went well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 6, 2016)

Okay, so I'm going to get back into an updating habit again, even if I just end up posting something totally random.
So there are often reminded about the fact that it's a small world. Perhaps the most interesting is that my close show friends dad had known my dad from work but it took them a bit to realize that they knew each other.


----------



## TAH (Oct 7, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, I need to get back into an updating habit.
> So everything has been well. I did really well at a show last weekend with a bird that was going to retire, that won't happen. Things have been pretty busy lately but track's almost over so that'll help a lot. I'm starting to think about getting a companion goat for my horse so he isn't always so lonely. And the show stuff is taking off, I'm getting into participating in a couple more shows and the breeding system will take off from there (hopefully).


I thought you had two horses?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, I do but one is my mom's show horse that lives at a different place with an indoor arena.


----------



## TAH (Oct 7, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, I do but one is my mom's show horse that lives at a different place with an indoor arena.


What kind of goat are planning onn getting?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 7, 2016)

Probably a Pygmy, if hopefully also be showing it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay, so I was reminded recently about my favorite chicken, one that touched my heart but left too early. The good animals always seem to be that way. They teach you so much but then leave you. Your heart breaks and you realize it will never be the same. The break is hard, I remember someone else experiencing it with a horse. The feeling is hard but they show their presence to you trying to ask you not to waste tears because they lived an amazing life, yet tears find their way and you feel how different it will be. 
So here's to my former showmanship bird Pumpkin on the eve of the anniversary of her death, Chilly the horse that my friend lost this summer, Fridge the amazing Iditarod lead dog, and Star @Southern by choice 's favorite goat, along with many more amazing animals who left far too early.


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 6, 2016)

It really stinks when animals you were close to die.  I had a bearded dragon that was the closest pet I'd ever had, but she died pretty young.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd agree with you Luke.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 16, 2016)

So ski season is somehow coming soon. There is still no snow but hopefully that will come.


----------



## TAH (Nov 16, 2016)

Poke do you do cross country or down hill? Me and my sister are possibly going to try cross country.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 16, 2016)

TAH said:


> Poke do you do cross country or down hill? Me and my sister are possibly going to try cross country.


Extreme downhill. I haven't done cross country before.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2016)

So sometime last week I came up with the idea of actually talking with Luke. And because we are younger it is a little different but now after over a year of talking on here we actually spoke and it was amazing, understated. 
With the time to give thanks coming up I am thankful for everyone here. In the past year I have been through a lot of good and bad things and everyone here has been there on both occasions, so thank you!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay, so I'm overdue for an update. Things have been busy around here. Although ski season has started I haven't been up since thanksgiving.

 It's the holidays thoughand I'm not sure any of my family is in the spirit. I've had Christmas music on for a while but it just doesn't feel the same. I'm mostly through the shopping though. Also tomorrow marks the day that our family feared for a cousin's life. It's going on two years since we've spoken of it which is probably good.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 28, 2016)

This year is different, very and it's becoming really obvious, unfortunately.
I'm going to start out my post with that simple sentence. And use it to start a post serving for a few I missed.
Skiing has been different this year. Last year I was able to go up skiing nearly every weekend in December, this year I've been on one Sunday for an hour. It is just the feeling of my ski partner who is much more not skiing. And no one else is motivated. 
Anyways, it's winter break and that means Christmas has just passed, it was magical. There's something different when the one you are closest to is finally here after four months of waiting. But it's also hard to see him hurt from being hurt, knowing he can't join you on the mountain. Today despite that he was back at the cabin I managed to have an amazing ski day. An older cousin was elsewhere on the mountain but his friends that are good skiers were here. I was able to ski crazy with them, which is more fun then I'm likely to have any other time this season. Also one is basically a cousin and was able to help me with form.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 28, 2016)

How's the chickens Poka? You still showing and running track?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2016)

They are good, yeah I'm still showing but it's off-season so I only have one show. And track is a fall thing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 2, 2017)

This update will be different then most. So while skiing I realized something about improving that I think is worth sharing. Instead of trying to be like some pro when you are doing stuff it is better to try and be like someone you do it with. You can see them doing it and try to copy it. Also often they can offer you help. Then when you do it right and they tell you it, it means much, much more.
My example is that my "winter cousin" has been helping me in the moguls with form when skiing. It started with him giving me a simple tip last winter. I've worked in that and a little more since. Then when he came up this year I asked him how it looked. He watched me and said it was good. Him saying that probably meant the most because his is the best of anyone I know, and he was helping me with mine.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 9, 2017)

That makes sense! Cuz you can actually see them.

How have you been?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah.
I've been well.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 9, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> This update will be different then most. So while skiing I realized something about improving that I think is worth sharing. Instead of trying to be like some pro when you are doing stuff it is better to try and be like someone you do it with. You can see them doing it and try to copy it. Also often they can offer you help. Then when you do it right and they tell you it, it means much, much more.
> My example is that my "winter cousin" has been helping me in the moguls with form when skiing. It started with him giving me a simple tip last winter. I've worked in that and a little more since. Then when he came up this year I asked him how it looked. He watched me and said it was good. Him saying that probably meant the most because his is the best of anyone I know, and he was helping me with mine.


Back when my wife could ski (meaning before RA) she was a thing to behold on moguls. Actually, it should be worded "around moguls". Her brother took the tops off (and now has bad knees), she just glided down the chutes even on the double diamonds. 

She started skiing as a wee tot and she raced. I didn't start until I was an adult. Best I could ever do in moguls was one or two then slide one and that was on the single diamonds. I didn't have the finesse, ability to "disassociate" upper and lower body nor the hip/knee speed to turn the skis fast enough.

She also had a tip about skiing in the woods. Don't look at the trees you DON'T want to hit, look at the space between the trees.  Oh, and "you aren't a real skier until you've been upside down in a tree". Glad I never became a real skier!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah. I don't ski in the trees unless I'm following my cousin.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

So, stock show is coming, in like a week and a half. In this post I'm going to talk about our prep for then. I have eleven birds that I'm bringing. They are eating mostly game bird feed. Also my showmanship hen is getting trained daily with hopes that she will be called to the task. Next Thursday night I'll be bathing the birds and trying to do what I can about frost bite. But that's really it.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow 11! Good job!

Wouldn't you want to wash the bird closer to the show day? I mean, they might get dirty/dusty again.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah. Show day is Saturday next week.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 9, 2017)

So that would mean just over a week between wash and show. Why not wash them closer to the show in case they get dirty?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd meant next week Thursday.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 9, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'd meant next week Thursday.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah. I try to plan it so they are clean by the time they arrive at show.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 9, 2017)

The old "when you say 'next' xxxday do you mean the next one that will occur or the next one that isn't this calendar week?". Always confusing!!

Wash and dry 11 chickens in 1 day??


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry. But next week.

Eleven chickens would be exhausting to wash. I think only five or so will need it, hopefully only two.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 17, 2017)

So with all these sports and absolutely no extra time we had have gotten a puppy. Sunday night my dad came home with him. Of course none of us really knew that he would be ours, we just thought he was another patient. So: his name is Roy, he is an Irish setter and we think about four months old. Because of me using a tablet I can only put pictures in my avatar.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 17, 2017)

I said this before but I'll say it again: setters are beautiful dogs! I really like longish haired dogs although I doubt I would like to comb them. Do you have to brush him lots?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 17, 2017)

Congrats on the puppy! I love setters!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 17, 2017)

I might. He's only been home for a couple days.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 17, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I might. He's only been home for a couple days.


Ah, okay


----------



## TAH (Jan 17, 2017)

I LOVE long haired dogs!! 

Congrats!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2017)

So last night we sent tippy to the Lord. She walked her final lap around the barn and got to take her final nap on the couch. She will be missed dearly, I do admit having Roy helps ease the pain.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry Poke...


----------



## TAH (Jan 20, 2017)

So sorry poke.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, that's sad. Sorry


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry for your loss    it's always hard


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sure hate to hear that, Thoughts and Prayers your way.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'm surprised but this has been really calm for me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving on from losing Tippy which is really hard, stock show went ready well, except I got sick. I'm up in the mountains right now and had a great ski day. Despite not having my cousin to directly motivate me I've been trying to think of him and using that as motivation. Unfortunately it still feels obvious to me without him, but I'm moving on pretty well. I wish I could start that I had been riding my horse a lot lately but I really haven't.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 29, 2017)

Ah, I hate bein' sick! Hope you're over it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks. I think I mostly am.
Have to say it was near sickening to tell my cousin about Tippy over the phone today. And I'm not sure he was over exaggerating his reason.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm sorry hun. You've had a hard run.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you so much!!! Mentally I've been well and it was a good phone conversation, he was going to have to find out one time or another unfortunately.
On a good note it was a great weekend so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry about Tippy.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry about Tippy. I truly believe that you are stronger than you think you are. You take the hits, get up and keep on going. Life will knock you down. You can stay there or get up and get back into living. Life is good. I admire you because you don't stay down feeling sorry for yourself, you get back up. We are always here for you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 30, 2017)

Totally true, thank you. I do have to say even though it was hard to hear the reaction I'm still very happy I called him. Years will pass, and we will become who we truly are, and likely may loose touch so we are trying not to while we can.


----------



## LukeMeister (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats on the puppy!

I'm really sorry about Tippy.   That really stinks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2017)

So stock show is over and now that we've put our stuff away from that (not). I've started looking ahead at our year and attempting to make a show schedule which I must say actually never happens. Like for a horse show we literary knew about twelve hours ahead of time. But I'm going to try and do a lot of shows so keep checking here to see!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2017)

Geez I'm missing tippy right now, it's hardest to move ahead but that's what must happen. Chores have been lonely lately though I must admit. But she lived a great life and I can't be too disappointed.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2017)

Aww, Poke, I understand the "missing" them.


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 3, 2017)

Cool! Someday I hope to maybe show. Just a few times for fun

Yes...yes, it's hard to loose animals


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2017)

Your totally right Micah, I may have never shed a single tear for my cat but man do I keep thinking of him. And tippy, I'm not sure how to put it without crying...


----------



## TAH (Feb 3, 2017)

Poke I understand your grief of losing an animal friend, it is never easy. 
Please, don't move ahead too fast, grieving is part of losing an animal and sometimes it is good to just let yourself. When I lost my llama I tried to suck it up but I learned a great lesson in that, it is good to grieve. It is good to et yourself cry it out.


----------



## TAH (Feb 3, 2017)

I have switched from a donkey to a mule. 
I hope to eventually show goats, and the mule, Lord willing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> Poke I understand your grief of losing an animal friend, it is never easy.
> Please, don't move ahead too fast, grieving is part of losing an animal and sometimes it is good to just let yourself. When I lost my llama I tried to suck it up but I learned a great lesson in that, it is good to grieve. It is good to et yourself cry it out.


Yes, that's very true!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine skiing without him, especially now. The Lord is always with us and kept him safe. Now I sorta depend on him for skiing to make it fun and we have a couple contests too for fun.
> A hug never feels so good when it also means someone close is safe.


So I was going back through this and realize how I'm actually defying my expectations, I've made it and managed to somewhat motive myself!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 17, 2017)

Okay, so with my sixty degree weather I've started working with ticket. I'm thinking we will be working on barrels once we get past our minor issues.
On another note, I've been working a lot with my show chickens lately (well actually not but you get the point). My showmanship bird has the mind of a puppy. It's entertaining, but plenty of work too.


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 18, 2017)

I've never really trained a dog aside from "sit, kennel, lay down, shut up" and all the little things...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 28, 2017)

Sometime around when I posted my last post I was up skiing and got to see a "cousin" I always look forward to seeing him, but I was also about to feel really bad, I THOUGHT. He has always loved dogs a bunch and I knew was a fan of Tippy. I told him and then said something about Roy and it was so calm, I do suppose my brother already had, but it was easy. And now I know why. While I don't care to go into any specifics, the people who often act the strongest have often suffered the most. That is him.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok, so it seems like I might be just a little over due for another update...
While I have not been posting I have done a great job on coming up with rants though. 
Anyways we managed to hatch two chicks. A bunch of others went negative after being previously positive, so I'm not sure entity what to think except it might be somethin to do with my rooster. I'm planning on purchasing another rooster soon anyways though. 
We know our horse gets excited around other horses and my mom does not want to own a goat (she has some strange reasoning) but would be willing to consider someone else boarding a goat with my horse, so we can see if that happens.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 5, 2017)

Huh...I don't know a whole lot about genetics but I hope you start getting better hatch rates!

Now what kind of strange reasoning would deny goats? That's just CRAAAAZY!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 5, 2017)

Exactly!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, where do I start? So much has happened.
Anyways, showed last weekend, had my best performance in showmanship and the math was done wrong giving me a last place performance that should have been a second place. Very disappointing. However at the show, we also got second in our class with my larger bird. And we got some breeding birds.

Anyways so I understand the many mixed opinions on this, but congrats to Takara and Kyuquot for welcoming their calf yesterday. 

And I live in Colorado so today is a holiday. No, I don't smoke, but it marks eighteen years since the Columbine shooting. I was not alive when it happened, but I know a survivor, even though it was never something we discussed before he left my dad's clinic a few years ago. Anyways, regardless I care, for the family's and survivors on that scary day.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 20, 2017)

Ah, too bad...at least you got second place!
By 'we got some breeding birds' do you mean you _bought_ some? If so, what kind? D'anvers I assume? (probably spelled wrong )


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 20, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Ah, too bad...at least you got second place!
> By 'we got some breeding birds' do you mean you _bought_ some? If so, what kind? D'anvers I assume? (probably spelled wrong )


Yeah D'Anver.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 22, 2017)

No way to get them to correct the math or did you discover it too late? In any case, as @micah wotring said, YOU know you got 2nd and that is what is important. It tells you that you are doing things right.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> No way to get them to correct the math or did you discover it too late? In any case, as @micah wotring said, YOU know you got 2nd and that is what is important. It tells you that you are doing things right.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 6, 2017)

Hey BYC, it's me, Poka Doodle, and about ten other people.
Yes, I'm admitting I had multiple accounts.
For near two years I've been here (BYH) and avoided talking much about BYC, except around @LukeMeister . But now that's going to change, sorta. Since I was young, when we lost my grandpa, I've had depression on and off. I never really realized it until a couple years ago. Depression flares caused me to do things most wouldn't, and eventually needing to leave my first BYC account, jgoldy2. Then that summer I got another account, but my email wouldn't accept it. So then after a couple weeks I got another account under a new email. That email crashed and caused my emails to get sent back and eventually ban my account Poka Doodle. Finally I set up one last account, amazingshowgirl and messed with it this fall, until eventually realising I didn't have enough time for it, and should work on school instead.
So anyways, that's my BYC story. Depression is never good when not managed and under control. And for those that have it, few care to speak of it, even though they don't always know what keeps them going. So minor issues may be nothing to them. And I'm just saying this for those of us here who have it, and continue to make it through the hard days, thanks to our amazing friends.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 6, 2017)

Following. Don't have time now to read the whole thing but will later.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 6, 2017)

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Following. Don't have time now to read the whole thing but will later.


Yay, thanks. Some is just vent.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 7, 2017)

Poka..we have a lot of children.  We do have a couple that suffer with depression, but they have it under control.  One sadly, doesn't.  She is having such a hard time.  Really worrying us.  Glad that you know that keeping it managed works..doing what is suggested.  Take care sweetheart.  Thanks for being friends with us from BYC!


----------



## mustangrooster (May 7, 2017)

Following


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 7, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> Poka..we have a lot of children.  We do have a couple that suffer with depression, but they have it under control.  One sadly, doesn't.  She is having such a hard time.  Really worrying us.  Glad that you know that keeping it managed works..doing what is suggested.  Take care sweetheart.  Thanks for being friends with us from BYC!


Aww thanks!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> So last night we sent tippy to the Lord. She walked her final lap around the barn and got to take her final nap on the couch. She will be missed dearly, I do admit having Roy helps ease the pain.


I can hardly stay calm thinking of those. I know it happened in January, but I managed to distract my mind about it, until now. RIP Tippy, I hope heaven has great hunting grounds.


----------



## micah wotring (May 11, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey BYC, it's me, Poka Doodle, and about ten other people.
> Yes, I'm admitting I had multiple accounts.
> For near two years I've been here (BYH) and avoided talking much about BYC, except around @LukeMeister . But now that's going to change, sorta. Since I was young, when we lost my grandpa, I've had depression on and off. I never really realized it until a couple years ago. Depression flares caused me to do things most wouldn't, and eventually needing to leave my first BYC account, jgoldy2. Then that summer I got another account, but my email wouldn't accept it. So then after a couple weeks I got another account under a new email. That email crashed and caused my emails to get sent back and eventually ban my account Poka Doodle. Finally I set up one last account, amazingshowgirl and messed with it this fall, until eventually realising I didn't have enough time for it, and should work on school instead.
> So anyways, that's my BYC story. Depression is never good when not managed and under control. And for those that have it, few care to speak of it, even though they don't always know what keeps them going. So minor issues may be nothing to them. And I'm just saying this for those of us here who have it, and continue to make it through the hard days, thanks to our amazing friends.



I'm gonna be honest and say I really don't know much about depression. However, I'm glad to see that you're looking for and hopefully doing the right thing with you time and thoughts.

Hang in there! We all like you.

Micah


----------



## LocoYokel (May 14, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Depression is never good when not managed and under control. And for those that have it, few care to speak of it, even though they don't always know what keeps them going. So minor issues may be nothing to them. And I'm just saying this for those of us here who have it, and continue to make it through the hard days, thanks to our amazing friends.


THANK YOU!  I have dealt with depression since my late 'teens' and I am pushing 55 this year.  And so true, I do not speak of it often. Not only it is hard to explain but the questions, while on the whole well-meaning, can be difficult to answer.  It is so wonderful that you are being so open about it; it gives me the courage to try to do the same.



Dozclan12 said:


> we have a lot of children. We do have a couple that suffer with depression, but they have it under control. One sadly, doesn't. She is having such a hard time. Really worrying us. Glad that you know that keeping it managed works..doing what is suggested.


It's the 'keeping" part that is hard for me, I get to feeling better and I truly forget to take my meds.  It also can be very difficult to find the right medication and even that takes a few months to 'test'.  I wish my best to your girl, if there is any support I can offer consider it done.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 14, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> THANK YOU!  I have dealt with depression since my late 'teens' and I am pushing 55 this year.  And so true, I do not speak of it often. Not only it is hard to explain but the questions, while on the whole well-meaning, can be difficult to answer.  It is so wonderful that you are being so open about it; it gives me the courage to try to do the same.
> 
> 
> It's the 'keeping" part that is hard for me, I get to feeling better and I truly forget to take my meds.  It also can be very difficult to find the right medication and even that takes a few months to 'test'.  I wish my best to your girl, if there is any support I can offer consider it done.


Totally agreed. The hardest part is when someone thinks they have been through something super bad and you should feel super bad for them and all they've been though, and treat them like royalty, when it's something small. All whilst you have depression (for its been since I was six, so more then seven and a half years), and don't want people to feel bad for you, because you know others have been through worse. Let's just say I'm respectively ignoring that person, especially because I explained it to her over text, and like anything that's bad or she doesn't know the answer to, there was no response.

Most of my depression is now human activated.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 15, 2017)

And my correction. I actually left BYC for the last time in early January.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

I have random depression and anxiety.  Never cared to talk about it.  Just feels like being locked in a prison constantly, afraid to speak to others.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 18, 2017)

So I just figured out how to upload photos from my tablet.


And I'll have to sent all my photos to my tablet


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 20, 2017)

Got this photo from today. Proud of showmanship, I did get second, but the first place kid does dairy goat as a 4h project. The show was totally worth it even after all the work I had to do, mostly because I got to see my boyfriend. And now onto to exhausting horse judging competition tomorrow.



 
I used an older doe who belongs to a friend.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 20, 2017)

@OneFineAcre today was amazing


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 24, 2017)

Didn't realize it'd been a whole month since I'd posted here. 
Anyways, we have our 4h meat birds right now, I like their structures, and hopefully they'll get into liking food soon. 

Also, I didn't realize it until recently, but parts of tonight were like the old days. I decorated the first cake I've decorated in a while, then we had a family of some close friends over, which doesn't happen when we're not skiing, and finally, I saw a old friend for the first time in eight or nine years. Funny how things change, but it's nice to have nights like tonight every once and a while. It was super good to catch up with our old friends, but in some ways, it was only like I hadn't seen him in a month, not who knows how many years. Cherish those friends, because you know that they'll be friends for life.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2017)

Those are the BEST kind of friends.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 24, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Those are the BEST kind of friends.


Without a doubt


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 1, 2017)

This post is about the opposite of my last update.
Every good time must come to an end, and I'm heartbroken to say we had one end tonight. Before I say what it is, I'm going to share some of the back story.
Three years ago, in March my first set of 4h chickens arrived with fifteen healthy future large chicks. Unfortunately 3/4 of the BLRWs were male, one would get rye neck later on, being reasonable for me joining BYC, he would never learn to crow. Also one of the six Speckled Sussex hens was actually a rooster, along with one other rooster that is irrelevant. I also had three naked necked hens.
That summer we butchered the two crowing BLRWs and the other rooster (one of the BLRW roosters was actually a but later). I showed a trio of Speckled Sussex, two naked necks, a BLRW hen, and roo (before he was killed). We went off to family vacation, and when we came home, we'd lost a lot, including older birds, the number reached twelve (although my math is saying it was thirteen or more). Amongst them 2 Naked Necks (including one from fair, thankfully my favorite wasn't killed), the BLRW with rye neck, and four Speckled Sussex hens (including the two that'd been at county fair).

We hatched chicks that fall, and were imagining a mix of Sussex into our breeds, with a couple pure Sussex. To our delight we ended up with all naked necks. Some even with BLRW in them from that roosters final days.

The following summer, all but one of the Naked Neck, then full sized chickens, would be killed. Along with us letting the rooster go.

That brings us to a couple weeks ago. My mom and I's  relationship with those remaining three hens has blossomed. Especially with our naked neck (Fancy), but there's been something special to with the BLRW hen (Leah), and the Sussex (Survivor). A couple weeks ago, a coyote brought our relationship with Fancy to an end. Today while I was making cookies, there was a lot of noise outside. In an effort to save the cookies (I partially regret this now) I sent my brother out there. He SAID it was nothing. Unfortunately when I was heading out to feed, I saw some sight of a lot of flower seeds (I don't remember the name), or so I thought, and I went to look. Some girls were acting weird, so it was a little obvious something was up, I just didn't know what that something was. But the seeds weren't seeds, they were Leah's feathers. I looked to see if it was true, and I couldn't find her or survivor. My dad got home, and at that point, I knew that at least Leah was gone, and was pretty disappointed. He then went out and fed (I may have been a little teary), and found Survivor's feathers too.

So like the new name for the journal, every good time must come to an end, and my good time with these amazing girls is over, but as I learned while half way through this post (I started it after being confirmed of Survivor being gone, and then took a dinner and much more break), there's something new and exciting to look forward to next week with some Sussex, Naked Necks, and others, from the same place Leah and Survivor came from.

Side note: like I mentioned, I started this post a while ago, but then did other things and come back and finished. I'm in a better mood now though.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2017)

So sorry for your losses @Poka_Doodle !!!! 

Can you put up some hot wire fencing to keep the predators away in the future?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> So sorry for your losses @Poka_Doodle !!!!
> 
> Can you put up some hot wire fencing to keep the predators away in the future?


Thank you. I'm not sure hot fencing would work. There are other things that we can and do do. Such as being very picky with the color of our birds. Unfortunately coyotes are the hardest to prevent.


----------



## TAH (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry poke you lost so many!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 1, 2017)

TAH said:


> Sorry poke you lost so many!!!


Thank you. It's sad, but it happens unfortunately...


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2017)

I think good hotwire would be more useful against coyotes than bird color. I assume you have field fencing of some sort? You could run hot wire over the top and also about a foot above the ground so they get zapped when they try to go over the fence. I have a 5 joule charger and can tell you it was really painful when I accidently barely touched my upper arm (in a long sleeve shirt) against it.

I know there are theories about well camouflaged being better though the 2 birds I lost to foxes should have been pretty hard to spot, especially the Partridge Chantecler. Then there is the theory about having birds that aren't the same color as the animal's prey so they aren't interested. The same day the PC was taken, a fox snagged a Black Australorp in the backyard by the neck. Black isn't the color of anything a fox would naturally see in the woods or fields. I got lucky, she screamed, I ran outside, fox dropped her and ran. She lost her neck feathers until next moult but no other damage.

We didn't have ANY decent fencing back then. But a fox could still get to where the BA was by going around the front of the barn and between it and the house. The PC was taken farther back in an area that is now fenced with 4' fencing topped with hotwire so it SHOULD be a safer place. And the 2 alpacas we got last October, in theory, wouldn't be too happy with a fox if it did get in. Of course they would only alert if they were outside, not in the barn.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I think good hotwire would be more useful against coyotes than bird color. I assume you have field fencing of some sort? You could run hot wire over the top and also about a foot above the ground so they get zapped when they try to go over the fence. I have a 5 joule charger and can tell you it was really painful when I accidently barely touched my upper arm (in a long sleeve shirt) against it.
> 
> I know there are theories about well camouflaged being better though the 2 birds I lost to foxes should have been pretty hard to spot, especially the Partridge Chantecler. Then there is the theory about having birds that aren't the same color as the animal's prey so they aren't interested. The same day the PC was taken, a fox snagged a Black Australorp in the backyard by the neck. Black isn't the color of anything a fox would naturally see in the woods or fields. I got lucky, she screamed, I ran outside, fox dropped her and ran. She lost her neck feathers until next moult but no other damage.
> 
> We didn't have ANY decent fencing back then. But a fox could still get to where the BA was by going around the front of the barn and between it and the house. The PC was taken farther back in an area that is now fenced with 4' fencing topped with hotwire so it SHOULD be a safer place. And the 2 alpacas we got last October, in theory, wouldn't be too happy with a fox if it did get in. Of course they would only alert if they were outside, not in the barn.


Smart idea, I'll have to look into it. My one thing, is that we've had hot wire on in the horse pasture, and a few years ago, the coyote jumped over it, and got in. 
Like you said, normally screaming does get a coyote to run, and my brother didn't realize it. Last Friday a coyote came, luckily I was about to start a cake, and saw it. I immediately went out and screamed and yelled, we were lucky that we didn't loose any then.
And with what you said about color, it is only to prevent hawks from seeing something that stands out.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> And with what you said about color, it is only to prevent hawks from seeing something that stands out.


Oh, guess I didn't have the full context!

How high was the horse fence? I know deer can jump a 7' fence, don't know how high a coyote can clear cleanly. My hot wire is at 5' with a ground wire running 6" below that and thus 6" above the 4' field fence. If a coyote can clear 5', even if not cleanly, I guess my animals aren't as safe as I would like. If they tap the wire with a foot on the way over, they will likely still be on the inside. Of course one never knows what, if anything, was potentially dissuaded by their efforts.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Oh, guess I didn't have the full context!
> 
> How high was the horse fence? I know deer can jump a 7' fence, don't know how high a coyote can clear cleanly. My hot wire is at 5' with a ground wire running 6" below that and thus 6" above the 4' field fence. If a coyote can clear 5', even if not cleanly, I guess my animals aren't as safe as I would like. If they tap the wire with a foot on the way over, they will likely still be on the inside. Of course one never knows what, if anything, was potentially dissuaded by their efforts.


I'm not entirely sure. It's that same height as the rest of our fence out there. Maybe six feet at best guess.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry for your losses


----------



## babsbag (Jul 1, 2017)

Set up the hot wire so that they get shocked even if they aren't touching the ground.  4' fence with hot wire top and bottom works here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Set up the hot wire so that they get shocked even if they aren't touching the ground.  4' fence with hot wire top and bottom works here.


Okay, thank you. 
We moved a bunch of chickens around Friday night, and currently the big chickens are in our old coop, where they can get to be outside in an enclosed area.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2017)

so sorry for the loss of your old friends.  life happens and then we go on...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 2, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> so sorry for the loss of your old friends.  life happens and then we go on...


Thank you. That's very true. It happens, and is a bummer, but they'd like us to move on, and it's the right thing to do.


OneFineAcre said:


> Sorry for your losses


Thank you!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry for your losses Poke!  
I'll be praying for you, dealing with the depression. You are special and are here for a reason.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 16, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Sorry for your losses Poke!
> I'll be praying for you, dealing with the depression. You are special and are here for a reason.


Aww, thanks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey, so as in the title, County Fair is soon. I'm not sure how I feel about saying that. It just doesn't feel quite right being almost there. But what does feel right is that I have a special person in my life coming home around then. Not going to say much more, but I'm rather excited to be around that person.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2017)

Perhaps there will be some


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps there will be some


More then some.
And this year I'm going to try and post lots of pics. One thing is, my birds are all broody, so I don't have my best, and I don't like sharing what happens when the back-up is used.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 21, 2017)

Horse show is tomorrow. I'm going to just show my horse to the best of my ability, and know that the rest will come together. Did fall of him last night, but wasn't hurt. Fell off last year at a similar time, just before fair, and was fine at fair.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 22, 2017)

I suggest you stop falling off your horse 

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I suggest you stop falling off your horse
> 
> Good luck at the show!


Thanks. Unfortunately not falling off, is practically impossible.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 22, 2017)

The show went well. I'll post pics later. This was the first show I've EVER had a nervous breakdown. I got through that, and showed for near twelve hours. I'm exhausted from all that, and so is my horse. It was the first time I've actually intentionally clapped to get him to go, and it was gymhkana.
Did get reserve in my county for spoon egg though, and am proud. Not sure on a buckle, but will update on Thursday.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 23, 2017)

Look forward to pics, but get rested first!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 24, 2017)

Here are pics as promised.



 
Spoon egg, I think.


 
Waiting for hunt seat eq to start, I think.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 24, 2017)

Also, it's weird to think, but my summer crazy stuff starts basically tomorrow. I have to do a whole bunch of show prep tomorrow. Then Wednesday I have check-in, weight-in, pictures, a meeting (not really because I'm actually going to have to miss it), and a little media stuff.
Thursday I show my chickens and learn if I've won a horse belt buckle, or any buckle for that matter.
Friday I have fun stuff at fair.
Saturday, I have a project interview. Then costume contest, with a reasonable chance of seeing a super special person. And then comes the moment we wait the entire year for, and I am dreading, auction. This set of meat birds has been an absolute blast to raise. I'm going to be pretty emotional when it comes time I say the final goodbye.
After that, it's straight to Montana for an epic week with our family.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 26, 2017)

Did a little stuff with my pall Apache today.
http://www.9news.com/entertainment/...y/arapahoe-county-fair-july-26-2017/459671698


----------



## Bruce (Jul 27, 2017)

Fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 27, 2017)

Super long day of showing.
Did miscellaneous tasks for a friend this morning while she was showing her goats. She won showmanship and got reserve market goat. Then rushed up and got my birds ready. My meat birds didn't place, although managed to impress a lot of parents. Got reserve in my class with another bird (my boyfriend somehow managed to beat me). A bird that I will be receiving got reserve in her class too. Had a tough judge for showmanship, but got third. Then learned I got first for my age in gymhkana, second in English, and second overall for horse on Saturday. I received a buckle that I'll post the picture of once I'm back from family vacation. I did get to take a little break, before going to watch a friend get reserve market steer. Then my boyfriend won breeding cow. Following that my friend that had gotten reserve market steer won his showmanship, my boyfriend got reserve. Had a horse judging teammate win her age, and my friend that had shown goats won hers. I can't say I helped with much, except giving them some gummy worms.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 27, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> And then comes the moment we wait the entire year for, and I am dreading, auction. This set of meat birds has been an absolute blast to raise. I'm going to be pretty emotional when it comes time I say the final goodbye.
> After that, it's straight to Montana for an epic week with our family.



That reminded me of this picture I saw posted at another board:




captioned Last Show for his Steer.

I do hope your family in Montana is safe from the wildfires the main stream media is seemingly oblivious to. I believe one fire has now scorched 300,000 acres.
Lots of discussion and pics regarding those wildfires on the cattle boards tho.
Congrats on the buckle!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 28, 2017)

That picture breaks my heart and I don't even know him. Poor guy. 

Those fires in Montana are horrible and I don't understand why the news is so silent about it. It is a horrible loss to the ranchers that live there. My son was evacuated due to a fire near his home just last week. This fire is about 90,000 acres...a small part of what is burning elsewhere.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2017)

Congrats on your horse placements!!

Maybe those were special LUCKY gummy worms, go ahead and claim some of the credit  At the very least doing those tasks for your goat friend gave her breathing space to show them rather than fretting about how to get everything done. I imagine it is difficult enough to show just one kind of animal let alone multiples in several events.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2017)

Similar to the prior OK fires I guess, nary a mention on the radio news. I seriously doubt the TV news would have covered it (if we had TV).


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 28, 2017)

greybeard said:


> That reminded me of this picture I saw posted at another board:
> View attachment 37195
> captioned Last Show for his Steer.
> 
> ...


I won't be taking any pictures, but that's how most of us feel. And thanks!


Bruce said:


> Congrats on your horse placements!!
> 
> Maybe those were special LUCKY gummy worms, go ahead and claim some of the credit  At the very least doing those tasks for your goat friend gave her breathing space to show them rather than fretting about how to get everything done. I imagine it is difficult enough to show just one kind of animal let alone multiples in several events.


That was the joke, that the gummy worms were lucky. And I know it was very helpful to my friend that I was doing little tasks for them!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2017)

You are a good person Poka!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 28, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You are a good person Poka!


Thanks!

Made it through another day of fair. Thought I wouldn't be as mentally exhausted as I was yesterday. Not exactly true.
I went on carnival rides which was a lot of fun. During one of my breaks, from carnival, I went and checked in my birds, then grabbed my lunch and headed down to see how the lamb show was going. I was fully expecting it to be still in progress, and just getting to the middle of the last division. May have been wrong. I heard the judge say he was going to go find himself a grand champion. I took off in a sprint, knowing my friends would be showing in it. I didn't see a trailer laying right before the entrance with two hitches (not sure what to call them, long metal poles?) sticking out. I tripped over one, and hit my ankle on the second. Along with the fact that my elbow smacked onto the pavement. I said I was fine, in an effort to go watch my friends show. They did get reserve champion market lamb. The one sad part is now I have an ugly elbow (it didn't bleed so there's no scab from the blood), and a very bruised foot.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 29, 2017)

No blood no foul! 

Good thing you are young, the young heal faster.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 30, 2017)

Made it through auction. Got 375 from my friends which was really good. I did help them sell afterwards. Super tired and we're leaving at six tomorrow for Montana.


----------



## TAH (Jul 30, 2017)

Hope your trip goes well!


----------



## LocoYokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow, I got "plumb tuckered out" just catching up with you over the past week or so, Poka!  What great achievements, wish I was that dedicated at your age.  AND you got to have some fun too...
Don't know what area of Montana you're in but I have relatives scattered about the state, it is all beautiful.  My prayers go to all affected by the fires, and you be safe.
Heal fast!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 30, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Wow, I got "plumb tuckered out" just catching up with you over the past week or so, Poka!  What great achievements, wish I was that dedicated at your age.  AND you got to have some fun too...
> Don't know what area of Montana you're in but I have relatives scattered about the state, it is all beautiful.  My prayers go to all affected by the fires, and you be safe.
> Heal fast!


Lol, I've been running on stored energy for quite a while.
And thanks!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2017)

Road trip, perfect for catching up on your sleep! Don't forget the pillow.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 6, 2017)

Hey, finally back from Montana. Still got lots to do though. Had a blast, but will talk about it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> So things have been busy lately. Also our internet crashed. It hard believe it but summer's almost over with school starting Thursday.
> So fair went pretty well, check my post in the fair thread for the full story.
> Anyways, every year at the end of July and beginning of August we go on family vacation. We go, ride and spend time together and love it. This year it was similar but different. We were basically all there which hasn't happened for the majority of the week since a few years ago. One cousin was missing but he isn't very social. We got the experience of going out and moving cows which was very interesting. But that isn't even the part that felt different. It started Friday morning at the beginning of an all day ride when my day found a skull. The man had been missing for a couple years and my dad heard the story and found him. Then that night one of the wrangelers was eating dinner with us like they do where we went when he got a call. His horse had died. Then the next couple days I felt it put in perspective what the word sorry really means or a simple smile, to say I care. On Sunday/yesterday when we left for butchering it felt so different then the past, we had been a part of so much and a truly amazing week. Normally we go to current places each year after our normal place was sold but I think we're going back again.


Before I give the full update later today, I wanted to make note of this post. Our experience this year wasn't quite as good, even though I had a blast. Also, looking back at that Friday it was very unique, to the point we spoke of those events again this year. The mystery still remains about the skull and how four times a week rides would go past the remains, but it took two summers to discover it. Also I had a long conversation with the wrangler about horses, and he did mention the event from last year. I have to say it was good to at least see him smile after it had been obvious last year how hard the lose was for him (it would be hard for anyone, let alone when you didn't get to say a final goodbye). 

I would describe a couple other things, but I'm going to save them for later. I will say for now though, that unfortunately we won't be back. Those friendships we made with the great people there will only continue over social media. Maybe some day we will meet again, but as of now it looks like the goodbyes we said will be for ever. And I nearly cry at the thought of that.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2017)

Okay, so county fair went pretty well, I got 350 in the auction which was pretty good. Managed to say goodbye to my animals and not cry. (I have a feeling I'm going to loose it soon with all that's gone on, and that's fine) Vacation was a blast, even with all the DRAMA that went on. But as promised here are some pictures from fair.



 
My friend showing her goat in showmanship


 
One of my hens


 
My buckle I won


 
The nice bruise I got. Note: this was Sunday, it got worse throughout the week.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 7, 2017)

Dang shin bones take a lot of abuse don't they?
It don't matter who ya are, how old ya are, or how large a person is, there just isn't much 'padding' there, and way too many nerve endings IMO.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Dang shin bones take a lot of abuse don't they?
> It don't matter who ya are, how old ya are, or how large a person is, there just isn't much 'padding' there, and way too many nerve endings IMO.


Yeah. The bruise was around my ankle, which may have been a first.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2017)

But you can still walk, right? So we have you doing up your shin/ankle running into something you didn't see and someone else took one in the eye from a latch he didn't see. Seems we should all sit on the couch where it is safe


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol, but could you explain the second part @Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> Well ended up staying home today. DH smacked his face into his trailer latch Thursday, bad enough of a black eye he saw a dr Friday.... he's doing better but is taking it easier than normal as he had a lot of blood draining in his throat....   he does finally have a consult appt with a surgeon for his hernia.... not what I really want to deal with, another surgery  but it is what it is.
> On a good note  View attachment 37235 kids helped DH get a fence up around the garden today...I was fighting a sinus headache most the day. ..am thankful they got quite a bit done without me.
> We did have a family with 2 4Her's put pick out 2 bunnies and put down deposits. Excited that my bunnies are getting some 4H exposure even if my own kids can't show them at our county. someday....
> New neighbors moved in today... was used to it bring quiet that way.... met the Dad once so am hopeful they're good neighbors.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh, thanks. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey guys. So as much as I wish I could make this an update with energy and excitement, I'm just going to warn you that this isn't.
Anyways, I've been super busy with cross country recently. But now because I didn't let my bone bruises heal, I have shin splints. 
For those of you who didn't see it in the prayer requests thread, I have a great friend that I used to spend time with up until three years ago, who lost her bother. I'm not sure it's quite gotten to me as to the fact it's happened, but I'm mentally sore from that and other things.
Also, because why not make things crazier, I'm headed down to state fair on Friday and will be showing all weekend. Hoping to help my friends again too, so it should be crazy. Hopefully I won't get hurt again though...


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2017)

Definitely keep up with your friend, she needs you.

Good luck at the fair!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 7, 2017)

So it's September...
It's almost four years since our friend's granddaughter took her own life...
It's going to be eight years since my grandpa passed away...
Everyone has a sport happening right now for school...
It's hunting season...

Anyways, September is such a crazy month for us. I have cross country going on, and of course hunting season has to be underway... it basically means my dog or horse will be gone from now till November... 
Got the trailer packed today for the first of the elk hunts (next one isn't till November). Honestly it wasn't terrible. Sure, I wish I could have been packing it for the horse show Sunday that I may have to stick to using a stick horse for, but it's not the worst thing that could be happening. We had a great labor day, and went for a trail ride with the horses.
Notice I said HORSES, we have three at our house now. Besides ticket, we have his old pal that's been in Wyoming for quite some time (that horse is from a mare my parents owned, and shares a birthday with me, along with being a day older then my brother) along with a horse our has had that is going to be for sale.
Also as I mentioned earlier, this month brings a few sad anniversaries here for our family. The effects suicide has on a family could quite possibly be the only reason I'm still here. And my grandpa died with his stadium, only hours apart. He's still playing baseball in heaven... still surprising how many things of his we still have too.


Okay, I need to go to bed now @Pastor Dave also, I do really love the ... so I apologize for my overuse


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sorry Poke


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2017)

Okay, BWG had asked me to share some pics of our Pup Roy. I figured why not share it here while I'm getting ready for my nap. (I get an hour and a half of sleep if I'm lucky before I have to go unload horses for my dad.



 
First hunting trip


 
Needing both bones at the same time


 
Exhausted from fishing.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 11, 2017)

Is Roy a black and tan coon hound Polka?....he sure is a nice looking dog and I've always thought that the redbone and black and tans were such personable hounds. Sorry to hear about the shin splints...I can certainly identify with ya about that. I used to run cross country and track in high school and experienced them on several occassions....if ya can, it will help to keep from running on hardwood or concrete....grass or dirt is much better for them....we used to use a rub called Atomic Balm it is made by Cramer and tho it gets pretty warm, it will also sooth the pain and irritation of them. It is a shame ya have such sad memories, but focus on the positive of those that have been lost, not the bad or sadness of the losing them. There is alwags sunshine after the rain and ya have to concentrate on the Rainbows that result from the sun shining on the rain as it ends. You have much excitement in your young life and that should lessen the pain of the losses. It certainly isn't what they would want ya to do, but only remember and reflect on the happier times and treasure the memory of the Fun ya had while in their presence. Things will get better as time goes by and enjoy the many things and opportunities that ya are able to experience....I've never been elk hunting before and I am 59yrs old....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2017)

For some reason I pictured him as a small dog lol. I like big dogs!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is Roy a black and tan coon hound Polka?....he sure is a nice looking dog and I've always thought that the redbone and black and tans were such personable hounds. Sorry to hear about the shin splints...I can certainly identify with ya about that. I used to run cross country and track in high school and experienced them on several occassions....if ya can, it will help to keep from running on hardwood or concrete....grass or dirt is much better for them....we used to use a rub called Atomic Balm it is made by Cramer and tho it gets pretty warm, it will also sooth the pain and irritation of them. It is a shame ya have such sad memories, but focus on the positive of those that have been lost, not the bad or sadness of the losing them. There is alwags sunshine after the rain and ya have to concentrate on the Rainbows that result from the sun shining on the rain as it ends. You have much excitement in your young life and that should lessen the pain of the losses. It certainly isn't what they would want ya to do, but only remember and reflect on the happier times and treasure the memory of the Fun ya had while in their presence. Things will get better as time goes by and enjoy the many things and opportunities that ya are able to experience....I've never been elk hunting before and I am 59yrs old....


Roy is a Gorden setter cross with an English setter. I have figured out a way to help my shins though, a roller. It must have been my calves but my shins felt the pain. I totally agree with what you say about the losses. It's always a little sad when those dates role around, but stuff happens, and it is what it is.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 12, 2017)

My bad....sometimes it is difficult to tell with just a few pics, but that certainly explains the heavy black and tan markings......


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> My bad....sometimes it is difficult to tell with just a few pics, but that certainly explains the heavy black and tan markings......


You're fine, but yeah he has heavy black and tan markings. He also has a while strip down his chest and a white tip at the end of his tail. Sorta like our old black lab Tippy had.


----------



## TAH (Sep 13, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay, BWG had asked me to share some pics of our Pup Roy. I figured why not share it here while I'm getting ready for my nap. (I get an hour and a half of sleep if I'm lucky before I have to go unload horses for my dad.
> View attachment 38488
> First hunting trip
> View attachment 38489
> ...


Omg, poke, he is so stinking cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 23, 2017)

If only those people who put you through your pain, and those sleepless nights could know and understand what it's like...


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

That doesn't sound good Poka. Maybe a  would help just a LITTLE?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 23, 2017)

You okay?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 23, 2017)

Let's just say last night was tough...
I had a migraine in the afternoon so I drank ice tea. I then had a race, it went really well and I left my all on the course. By the time I got home I was EXHAUSTED. I tried to go to bed around ten, but couldn't sleep. Around eleven my emotions came out, and I had thoughts about all that happened though the past couple years that WEREN'T okay, but I let them be. And how someone else called me out on something that maybe wasn't the best I've said, but compared to everything else was near nothing. Also how that someone ignored me going through a tough time, but expected I'd be there for them in a similar time (don't think they've realized it yet, but they will have to sometime). 
I did get SOME sleep (five and a half hours) and was better today for a scouting trip with the horses. I'm going to TRY and actually sleep some tonight though.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2017)

You ran with a migraine?? Strong girl.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2017)

After one, but yeah I did. I thought I'd puke on my way to the race too...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 29, 2017)

I feel like I should post something, so...
Weather is starting to cool down a bit, and the length of day has been shortening quickly. That means ski season is around the corner. 47 days! We went through the town we half live in during the winter on Saturday. It was snowing... Also, I haven't shared this yet, but I have another horse, hopefully long term. His name is Jester, he's only two weeks older then Ticket. We share a birthday too, and he and ticket are the same color, bay. He is however, 3/4 QH and 1/4 thoroughbred, and about the size of a reiner.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey 

Jester and Ticket are awesome names *-*


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 20, 2017)

Okay, so I said I wouldn't post about this, but you're hearing it here, and directly from me.
Time has come for me to mostly say goodbye to this place. I've had an AMAZING 2+ years here, but due to reasons I won't be back very often. I do feel like I have grown a decent bit in many ways while I've been here. I have met so many amazing people, and am very greatful for what all of you have done for me, but its time to mostly part ways with this place. I will miss hearing and learning from all of you, but I hope I will hear stuff during my occasional visits back. I did realize what this place means to me, when even after trying to leave I had dreams about here. One of my proudest moments here is when I was awarded BYH friend, and that meant so much to me! I enjoyed wishing everyone happy birthday, and I hope you all have amazing birthdays in the future. So thanks to you guys @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Goatgirl47 @Southern by choice @samssimonsays @BlessedWithGoats @Nifty @BunnyGirl @Bruce @Sumi and many more that I can't name. I'm very thankful I've gotten to know all of you and will miss everyone!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2017)

I "liked" it , but I don't LIKE it! 
We will miss you Poka. Take care of yourself and remember, if you decide to come visit, the door is ALWAYS open. We do want to know how things are going with you, you have so much ahead, unlike some of us older folks.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 20, 2017)

It's a big wide world out there and at your age ya have to find your niche and experience different aspects of it. Take care of yourself and I certainly wish ya all the Best!!.....keep us posted from time to time and we'll be here for , , and  whenever ya need it.....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks all. I now believe that I may be able to make quick weekly visits, but I'll see. I'm going to miss all of you and the friendships we had. Can't say how much they mean to me.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2017)

At once a week you won't be able to keep up with all the threads you used to but if you post to yours, we will see it. If there is anything of amazing importance, we can post it here  (Though I can't think of anything I have ever posted that would be considered even boring importance  )


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 20, 2017)

Miss you!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 20, 2017)

Please keep in touch


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Oct 21, 2017)

Well I always remember seeing that airplane you were on. 

Will miss you girl!


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 23, 2017)

I just happened to see this, when I went to look at someone else's journal. 

I'm sad to see you go. You joined BYH in 2015, not too long after I joined back in 2014.   

I've been on this earth a lot longer than you have, and one of the many lessons I have learned, is that we have "seasons" in our life, when we do things, or know people.  Then, for one reason or another, it is time to move on and meet new people and experience new things.

I'm going to miss seeing you on BYH, and wish you the best in all that you have in store, for your life.  God bless you, sweet Poka_Doodle!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone. I'll try to post in here when I do get to be back. I've enjoyed everyone so much, I've had so many great memories here, but with the reasons that I'm not sharing, it's sad to leave.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 24, 2017)

bye


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 25, 2017)

@TAH I was thinking about what you said last night, and I think that'll be a special memory I'll take from here, the fact you saw the plane I was on leave Alaska, and how close we got to meeting each other


----------



## TAH (Oct 25, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> @TAH I was thinking about what you said last night, and I think that'll be a special memory I'll take from here, the fact you saw the plane I was on leave Alaska, and how close we got to meeting each other


Same for me..... Hugs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2017)

Very proud of you!
There are seasons in life and sometimes breaks, parting for a season etc is necessary.
I am proud of you for the maturity to share this and yet know that your reasons and business are your own.
I am on/off often too- I miss the people and try to read but cannot always post.

We have all seen you mature in this time and it is so wonderful to see you as a young lady continuing a journey!
Blessings Poka!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 25, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I'll try to post in here when I do get to be back. I've enjoyed everyone so much, I've had so many great memories here, but with the reasons that I'm not sharing, it's sad to leave.



I don't know it but I would bet you have no idea how much people on here think of you.  I haven't posted a lot in your threads but I read every one of them. I was often amazed (and pleased) that someone so young could display such wisdom.  You have my very best wishes for whatever you do in the future but I along with many others do hope to see you around again.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 27, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know it but I would bet you have no idea how much people on here think of you.  I haven't posted a lot in your threads but I read every one of them. I was often amazed (and pleased) that someone so young could display such wisdom.  You have my very best wishes for whatever you do in the future but I along with many others do hope to see you around again.


Wow! This means a lot to me. I've made a hard decision, and i do hope one day i can come back full time, but untill then ill make my visits enough.


Southern by choice said:


> Very proud of you!
> There are seasons in life and sometimes breaks, parting for a season etc is necessary.
> I am proud of you for the maturity to share this and yet know that your reasons and business are your own.
> I am on/off often too- I miss the people and try to read but cannot always post.
> ...


Thanks Southern! One thing that I am willing to share about me leaving/taking a break is that we just lost a family member, and i want to be completely focused on Family after skiing. Life can be shorter then we realize and we never know when it may change.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 28, 2017)

Take care.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 28, 2017)

Take care Poke, and God Bless you!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 28, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> One thing that I am willing to share about me leaving/taking a break is that we just lost a family member, and i want to be completely focused on Family after skiing.


That is really hard, very sorry it happened. It can be a very dark time.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2017)

You are a wonderful young lady and we all are so proud of the fine person that you are. I hope you check in often.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey, so I can't not post about my shows yet...
Went on Saturday and got reserve youth in a class. Did as well as I could've expected in showmanship too. There was also a horse gear auction in another building and we bought some bridles that were nice. 

And guys, I really wasn't sure how I wanted to say this, but I've decided to just hide it here, that if I hadn't had you guys, Luke in particular even though he left a while ago.  Well, I'm not sure I would've had my life still. I'm not sure why I'm just realizing this, maybe because I'm on the other side, but I went through some tough times a couple years ago. I always had you guys to look forward to in the end, and that may have saved me.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't believe any lies that tell you you're not worth anything etc, because they are not true! You are special. You are worth something. And you are loved. 

Congratulations on the show results!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks. 



So, it's been two years since I had a moment that changed my time showing chickens. A couple months after our win at fair Pumpkin left this world. As heartbreaking as it was, it has taught me a lot and made me improve. Without it I'm not sure I would have done what I did now. While I still do on occasions think of her, what she taught me was very valuable. And now that she's gone I've accomplished a lot.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

You are always loved and appreciated here. A lot of young people go through some awful experiences that life hasn't taught them how to deal with yet. ANY time you are feeling low, we are here for you. You are an awesome, special young lady. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah, what @Baymule said!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 1, 2017)

Okay, I have glanced on here a couple times recently, but it feels right this afternoon, to visit "home" for a little. I'm thrilled to see all is well here, and things are still going. Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving, and has a great Christmas!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2017)

Hope you have the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Ya Poka! Hope all is well with your world.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey Bruce. Things are crazy but well hope things are well in your world.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 2, 2017)

It is really good to see ya around Poka!!.....
Hope ya continue to come around regularly and hope tho things are crazy....they are good for ya.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome back.  Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 12, 2018)

Okay, it feels right to come back. Things have been busy, but good. The horse stuff is going to get interesting, I will be using Jester for 4H and need to see what will go on with Ticket, his true love is to go over jumps.

It has felt like a never ending deal to get showmanship chickens ready, and just when I felt confident, I found my incredible rooster dead. I will get through this, but it is just rough considering I've trained 5 showmanship birds in the past two years, and am going to have to train one more once again. 
Other then that I honestly don't know what to say. My older brother knows Olympian Casey Andringa and we've watched Tess Johnson compete at small competitions, so we've been cheering hard for them in the freestyle moguls lately.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2018)

So glad to see you Polka!



Poka_Doodle said:


> It has felt like a never ending deal to get showmanship chickens ready, and just when I felt confident, I found my incredible rooster dead.


 Not Apache! ?

You'll be showing with both horses then??


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Bruce said:


> So glad to see you Polka!
> 
> 
> Not Apache! ?
> ...


Unfortunately it was Apache... I thought I said that, but forgot. He'll leave a big legacy, afterall, he is the only animal of mine that can say they were on TV...


I'm not sure about if Ticket will actually get shown. That decision will come in March...
Love seeing all you when I have a little time...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Did a little stuff with my pall Apache today.
> http://www.9news.com/entertainment/...y/arapahoe-county-fair-july-26-2017/459671698



Found this from a couple months ago. He sure was special


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2018)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Unfortunately it was Apache


I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2018)

So sorry about Apache, that just sucks. Big hugs, good to see you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey Y'all. I have... nothing to say... Wasn't going to actually come on today, but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 16, 2018)

It's always nice to see you.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi Poka  Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2018)

Its been too long! Stop in more often, we miss you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 17, 2018)

I miss all you too! I guess I just feel like my horses are taking over my life. 
One big thing I forgot about... Roy turned two on Thursday


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, I started to read this journal, not really planning to log on, but seriously, I literally grew up here. I guess I really had not thought about how much I have changed since I first started. It is crazy to think back to those days, and really see my immaturity come out. If you are reading this and have been here since the beginning of it, thank you for watching and letting me grow up here. Not that I am completely mature yet... I think that seventh grade me had not quite figured out life...


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 15, 2018)

It has been fun for all of us too.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't think any of us, as seventh graders had any idea about the real world. We had to grow up too.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 15, 2018)

Bay is right about that! As youths we look forward and think we have it all figured out already. Then we get old, look back and say "boy, I didn't know much!" 

Keep checking in Polka and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you guys, y'all are the best.
I know it's been a couple months, but I feel like I should post fair results anyways.
As some of you know, this year I brought Jester to the show instead of Tick. We had a lot of good competition in the horse show, the real excitement for the two of us came during gymkhana. I'd been trying to get Jester to slow down the whole day, so the moment we walked in for barrels and I let him run, he had a blast.
As far as birds went I was RC for showmanship which I was proud of. About a month after loosing Apache I had one chick that hatched. We spent some time together during those early days, and I was thrilled with how she did. She also managed to win RCCL. Also putting in a throw back, probably within my first year here, some of you may remember I nearly lost a bird from an unknown sickness. I'm very happy that she fought through, because even as a five year-old, that bird managed to win her class.
I don't know how auction goes for other member here, but this year our fair auction had fewer animals and a whole lot more money. Pigs averaged around 2k, GC steer made 9600. Birds were just about twice last year's price.
I apologize for no pics, I've been working through iCloud issues right now and only have some of my pics.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2018)

A five year old chicken that won her class? That speaks volumes about what good care she has received all her life! Glad the fair went well, sounds like you had a lot of fun. Good to see you, come back more often!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice to hear from you Poka! Thanks for the update, sounds like the fair went well. We tried watching the gymkhana at the big fair last year. Apparently it was the state championship or something. Must have been nearly 2 dozen entrants. Just couldn't stay, they were dragging the ring every 15 minutes for 15 minutes. Started at about 10 AM and were STILL at it when we left the fair at about 8 PM!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 11, 2018)

thanks for the update, poka doodle.  glad to know you are doing well.  congrats on how well things went at the fair.  good for you.  come back more often ladybug.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 13, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Nice to hear from you Poka! Thanks for the update, sounds like the fair went well. We tried watching the gymkhana at the big fair last year. Apparently it was the state championship or something. Must have been nearly 2 dozen entrants. Just couldn't stay, they were dragging the ring every 15 minutes for 15 minutes. Started at about 10 AM and were STILL at it when we left the fair at about 8 PM!


10 hours of gymkhana  Great if people want it to be going the entire time, but I can hardly handle 12 hours total, at least that time there weren't any long breaks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 2, 2018)

Can't think of anything exciting to say, but I feel like I should at least post once during this visit to let y'all know I am still alive. Currently living the dream life, can't say I would change much about what happening right now. 
Glad to see things are busy here!!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 2, 2018)

You could tell us about your dream life!!!! 

Glad to know you are well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 30, 2018)

So I feel like it'd be rude to you folks to stop by and say silent, but nothing is really new.
Had a lot to be thankful for this week, so I suppose I'll share it to share something, Ticket had his worst colic yet monday night (He's had four before monday), but by luck we noticed him acting weird when going to check on the chickens. Words really can't describe how much I love that horse, even through those falls, and bone chip in my arm (got bucked off...).
Also, we've been blessed with a lot of snow, I feel like the freestyle mogul kids from Colorado will have a huge advantage in a couple weeks at selectionals.
XC update for those that care: Had a pretty good season, got to run JV at one of my meets. So glad I got to be a part of such an amazing team with fantastic coaches.
Still living the dream, even through the rough days, it is really nothing compared to what most are going through. 
Feel like I should put more, but really can't think of anything with quality to say.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2018)

Doesn't need to be quality! We just like knowing things are going OK 

Do kids at sectionals come from places where there isn't much snow? Seems like that would be difficult.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Doesn't need to be quality! We just like knowing things are going OK
> 
> Do kids at sectionals come from places where there isn't much snow? Seems like that would be difficult.


Glad to hear from you. I’m glad you aren’t looking for much quality, school brain has started to allow my fingers to ramble when they want to fill space. 
I really don’t know how the snow is elsewhere, but there are kids that come from the east coast, along with Montana, Utah, and I’m sure other places. According to my sources (all human), the snow out east hasn’t been good the past few years.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2018)

The snowfall at my house was not been heavy last year, seems much more snow fell well south of us. Tue-Thurs this week we got over a foot of "heart attack" snow. Doesn't look like they got much 20 miles south though. We had pretty much no rain this summer, which is unusual. Didn't start raining until the end of September.

Killington likes to be the first to open even if there are only a few trails of man made snow. I think they opened in October. 

The phrase here is "If you can ski in the east, you can ski anywhere". We get some powder but also a fair bit of hard pack. People in the west that seem to see only powder presumably don't have much experience hitting their edges hard to hold turns on hard pack and ice. When you mentioned skiing moguls are you talking about running a course of moguls skies on the ground or doing aerials off them?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruce said:


> The snowfall at my house was not been heavy last year, seems much more snow fell well south of us. Tue-Thurs this week we got over a foot of "heart attack" snow. Doesn't look like they got much 20 miles south though. We had pretty much no rain this summer, which is unusual. Didn't start raining until the end of September.
> 
> Killington likes to be the first to open even if there are only a few trails of man made snow. I think they opened in October.
> 
> The phrase here is "If you can ski in the east, you can ski anywhere". We get some powder but also a fair bit of hard pack. People in the west that seem to see only powder presumably don't have much experience hitting their edges hard to hold turns on hard pack and ice. When you mentioned skiing moguls are you talking about running a course of moguls skies on the ground or doing aerials off them?


Interesting. I’ve heard about how rough it is skiing out east, but have never experienced it. So for the freestyle mogul kids, they have a course of moguls with two jumps in the middle. I’m not the best at explaining it, sorry. One person to look up if you want a good visual is Casey Andringa. My brother skies with his sister, and he went to this past Olympics.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep, I understand. Ski the moguls, head for the jump, hope to not wipe out landing in the moguls, do it again! 

Most likely the moguls for a race are groomed rather than just existing due to the track people take down the hill. Thus they are likely packed pretty well whether east or west so no advantage depending on where one trains. If it snows significantly on the course overnight I think they send people down the hill before the race to ski the snow out of the tracks. Could be wrong on that. Never could ski moguls, couldn't turn my feet and hips fast enough. DW was silky smooth through the moguls before she got Rheumatoid Arthritis. Her brother, though he was well capable of skiing the troughs, liked to bang off the tops. His knees have paid significantly for that.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2018)

They do take a tole on your body. One cant help but wonder what happens to those crazy skiers in their later years.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2018)

They get their ACLs and MCLs repaired that's what! BIL's surgeon said he could do as he was told to do for rehab and all would be well. BIL complied. Probably the first time he went 100% on the advice of another instead of taking chances and pushing his luck.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys, guess it’s been a little while... okay, maybe a month and a half...
Anyways, I actually have something to say, weird right... lol. 
On a somewhat serious or real note, national western stock show has been around for 100+ years, and one of the historic parts of it has always been the yards. As most know, the early editions of the show took place completely in the yards. A few years ago the city decided that the area needed to have a major renovation. And as the renovation will actually be starting this coming year, they will preserve some of the old buildings, but the yards, and historic barn there... those will be getting demolished. 
Yesterday afternoon, the sky got grey and the air got windy, but I had the opportunity to go out there with a friend for a walk. One of our main goals, aside from simply saying goodbye, was to get plenty of pictures as away to preserve the memories. Our phones of course didn’t want to cooperate, but we managed to get some pictures. Most the cows were out, so we were able to capture the true emptiness of the atmosphere. 
If you guys want I can get more up once I load them on my phone.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

Which buildings are going to be replaced? Are they in the pictures?

And nice to "see" you again


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Which buildings are going to be replaced? Are they in the pictures?
> 
> And nice to "see" you again


That barn is the only building that will be torn down, the rest will be left up as far as we know. Unfortunately, it’s the yards that are going to be taken down.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey guys  hope everyone made it through the polar vortex that went through. 

Honestly came on here to let everyone know I managed to survive getting my wisdom teeth out. Fortunately for me, I didn’t have any anesthesia after effects, except trying to talk with gauze in my mouth...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 17, 2019)

Congratulations on getting that done.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Poka. I had mine out at 19, all impacted. Hung out in bed for almost a week and ended up with an abscess in one of the holes. I hope you have a faster recovery.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 8, 2019)

Hey guys, been a while, anyways been thinking of you all and missing the community y’all once let me join. 

Just felt like it was worth also coming on to let y’all know I’m okay. The incident yesterday was not far from my house, and I know people who used to go there, but they are all okay. The community is doing as well as you could expect a community to be doing after an event like that (well, maybe we’re all also a little wet from nonstop rain for a couple straight days, but that’s a whole different story...). I can’t help but remember that even in times like this, everything happens for a reason, and having two sports teams in the playoffs is only helping people unite together. 

Hope y’all are well


----------



## Mike CHS (May 8, 2019)

Thank you for letting us know.  Too often you get used to seeing folks around and "talking" and then they just disappear.


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2019)

Hi Polka, glad you are OK. That is scary stuff. Waiting to find out what got into these guys that they would decide to go shoot up the school. I just can't imagine.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Hi Polka, glad you are OK. That is scary stuff. Waiting to find out what got into these guys that they would decide to go shoot up the school. I just can't imagine.


Totally agree, I can't imagine what has to get into the heads of these kids when they decided to go shoot up their school.

Okay, I have tried not to do this, but I guess I'm going to rant for a second. Why is it that the kids (and people in general) who decide to go do something like this get their name and face plastered all over the media? In my OPINION, the US and news in general needs to put an end to us knowing who does it, they deserve ZERO attention for their actions. I feel like we shouldn't know who the kids that killed 13 people at Columbine are, yet they will have their picture on national news several times. 
Sorry to rant, I just can't agree with the media right now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey guys, I realized it had been a while. Just came by to see how everybody is doing. 
I owe you guys a small update and a couple pictures, so in the next week or so I'll pull out some pics. I was realizing lately that it was here I got to know so much about other species of animals that I would have never imagined I would learn. I owe you guys a lot for setting me up for quiz bowl that I have been pretty involved in over the past couple years.
Also, just a hint, I actually got to raise two herd animals (Thunder and Echo) this year during the pandemic. 
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok guys, guess I'll give you all a brief update. This summer brought me the most difficult group of meat chickens I have ever raised. The chickens did not agree with the food I started them on. You guys all probably understand what it is like, but we lost 6 of our 22 chickens in the first two weeks. I was signing up for fair, with no actual clue if I would actually be able to get two pens of meat birds to fair. Long story short, thanks to Ranch Way, I was able to switch feeds in a moments notice. If it weren't for the nutritionist, I am not sure I would have been able to do it. I knew mid way through, that I had a great group, but I had no clue how good they were. At fair though, my dream came true with that group. It was absolutely amazing to go through that journey with the hardest group of chickens I have ever raised.
Second, I made the decision in September to raise lambs. The timing for getting them came at the best possible time. As the world shut down, I had the barn to get away to. Thunder (pink) and Echo were absolutely amazing to learn from. I am so grateful to have had the opportunity to raise those boys. 
Hope everyone here is well.








  My Grand Champion birds


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m glad that you had the barn to go to. I feel the same way, as do probably all of us here. The whole world has gone crazy, but you can find solace with your animals. Well done on the chickens! Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey Poka Doodle.  Glad you are well.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2021)

Very nice to hear from you Poka!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys it's been nice being back. I wish I had things to update, but aside from picking up the new hobby of creative writing and jumping my boy Ticket, not much has been happening. I will share some pictures though for you guys to enjoy.
Ticket


My not-so-evil black barn cat Cocoa doing his thing

My big boy Echo looking all fit like a Suffolk in Kansas City (He was a giant teddy bear for me, sadly he just didn't grow leg hair very well).

Feeding my other boy Thunder while we were in Kansas City

 Face shot! (Thunder)

Ticket looking good in green



Not sure why the picture loaded sideways, but a couple times I caught Thunder acting like a dog.

Hope you guys like these. I can share more sheep pictures if you guys would like.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2021)

We always love pictures. Looks like you have been busy. Going to shows is fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey guys, not really an update, but I'll throw in some pictures to thank you guys for coming here to read this. 
Just wanted to throw it out here because this is the first place I experimented with just writing what was on my mind, but I have really gotten into writing as a hobby, and to those of you who read my early stuff, thank you very much for reading it, my current writing has gotten much better and I really love using voice. Anyways, thank you to everyone who used to put up with my writing.
Here are some pictures as promised



Another one of the hundred pictures of Thunder and Echo when we were at Kansas City. Gosh I miss seeing these cute faces.



Morning exercise 



Just a fun afternoon flooding the wash rack while I washed legs



I don't have a picture that does them justice, but these three ladies made my dreams come true last summer.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2021)

I think it’s awesome that your writing started with what was on your mind and now writing is a hobby for you. Keep writing!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2021)

Keep writing! We will read it 
The more you write and evaluate your work the better it will become.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey guys, I think I will be using this journal for you guys to follow along with my 4H animals (mostly the lambs) this year. 
Lightning and Flash came home last Friday. I probably have over a hundred pictures of them so far, and I honestly see nothing wrong with it. One thing they would like you to know is that they were both (especially Flash) trying to be nice to their human, and allow her to pet their precious faces. However she tried to start putting that dang halter on Flash yesterday, and successfully put it on both of them today. According to them, we are not on speaking terms. Will update later if/when things change.


 Flash on the left and Lightning on the right

 Flash is considering turning into a dog

 You know that feeling you get when you woke up from a really good nap?! Thats how Flash feels.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2021)

I see nothing wrong with a hundred pictures. More is always better, right? They are cute, look like winners to me. How long does it take to halter train a lamb? I'm not real impressed with so called sheep halters, just a loop with the lead rope run through a loop. I bought one, it falls off, maybe not a good quality. I guess I am used to buckle on type halters, like for horses. They don't fall off!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 25, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I see nothing wrong with a hundred pictures. More is always better, right? They are cute, look like winners to me. How long does it take to halter train a lamb? I'm not real impressed with so called sheep halters, just a loop with the lead rope run through a loop. I bought one, it falls off, maybe not a good quality. I guess I am used to buckle on type halters, like for horses. They don't fall off!


Thank you! You can never have too many pictures for sure. Last year I halter broke in about a week with a Weaver nylon halter, probably similar to what you have used, and I think I like it especially because it is gentle on their faces.  One thing to look at if you are wanting to try again, Weaver has a nylon one that has a chain for the lead, and I have never had issues keeping it on lambs. We did attach dog leashes to lead when walking lambs separately, simply to save our hands. They definitely are different from the horse halters though.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey guys, apologies for no pictures today, but one has got to love having an animal get sick when they are barely halter broke, and it is the weekend. But I got some medication into the lamb after a couple minute chase to catch him, and have spoken with my lamb vet. Oh and I found out that not only do we not have a thermometer to for the animals, but my drench gun from last year seems to not be functioning. Just got to love mornings like this. Now off to bake some muffins.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Flash on the left and Lightning on the right


Adorable!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey y'all, I would just like to apologize in advance if this sounds choppy, the past couple days have been non stop.

Ok, so anyways where do I start. (Insert brain being so tired that it separates things by the animal name)
Ever wanted to own a money dump? Get yourself a fancy show lamb. Lightning was THE lamb that our breeder had, he was by far the best in the group and had a look that made one think that the future is incredibly bright. But about three weeks ago, he came down with coccidiosis. Annoying, but we managed to get it treated. About the same time, he came up lame. I honestly thought it was just from him being dramatic on a walk, and intended to not work him for a bit. One week later, he didn't get up during the day, so I did discuss with my vet what might be happening. I did a physical exam with my un-experienced hands and didn't find anything, but he wouldn't put weight on his hind left leg. So it is time for pain meds, got those started, but we were trying to watch for the possible side-effects of stomach issues. One day he had been fine so we tried to stop the every day and a half dose. We tried... but then he wouldn't put weight on that leg... and at this point I had my dad who is a small animal vet, look at him, and he couldn't find the source. Sometime when that was happening, we were looking at him and noticed a very new abscess. Perfect, another health issue for this lamb. But whatever, a couple eight-thirty abscess draining, and a few other inspections, and this is routine. But his leg still isn't healing. That brings us to today, it was finally time after nearly three weeks of lameness (which has also set the other lambs back on the exercise schedule), to get an X-ray. We are still discussing options, but for now, it looks like we will have a lamb to ride along with our others for the early shows we want to do. There is still hope, but I am not sure. The one thing that is motivating me is the purple banner from last year in the barn. Those chickens are really what is reminding me what one can possibly come back from. 
I'll provide other updates later this week with pictures, but this is just the start that I am in for.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh no. I’m so sorry your lamb isn’t doing well. I hope you can turn him around and he gets better. I know it won’t be for lack of trying and top notch care on your part.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey, next update in the series. The other lamb, Flash, is doing fantastic. He has started getting his legs washed, and going for walk/runs with me. He seems to be making his case to be a showmanship lamb.
I also got a ewe Maple that I never got around to posting about. She is a cutie, and drama queen. One of these days I will get a picture of her to share, but at the three week mark with her, the only pictures I seem to have with her, are the pictures of the lambs eating.
Last but not least, my boy Ticket (bonus points if you can guess his Beetles inspired show name) and I have had quite the journey over the past 21 months. On Sunday I achieved a goal that I had set out to achieve, and showed Ticket in his first jumping show. We faced so many challenges, and times when it would have been easy to quit, and nobody would have blamed us, so to compete Sunday was a victory in my mind. There are still improvements to be made, but it was back in September that I was told this was impossible, by someone who I trusted. I am excited to see what comes in the next couple months, but I am already extremely proud of my boy.
Here are a couple pictures from Sunday, and one from yesterday's exercise with Flash


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey y'all, I would just like to apologize in advance if this sounds choppy, the past couple days have been non stop.
> 
> Ok, so anyways where do I start. (Insert brain being so tired that it separates things by the animal name)
> Ever wanted to own a money dump? Get yourself a fancy show lamb. Lightning was THE lamb that our breeder had, he was by far the best in the group and had a look that made one think that the future is incredibly bright. But about three weeks ago, he came down with coccidiosis. Annoying, but we managed to get it treated. About the same time, he came up lame. I honestly thought it was just from him being dramatic on a walk, and intended to not work him for a bit. One week later, he didn't get up during the day, so I did discuss with my vet what might be happening. I did a physical exam with my un-experienced hands and didn't find anything, but he wouldn't put weight on his hind left leg. So it is time for pain meds, got those started, but we were trying to watch for the possible side-effects of stomach issues. One day he had been fine so we tried to stop the every day and a half dose. We tried... but then he wouldn't put weight on that leg... and at this point I had my dad who is a small animal vet, look at him, and he couldn't find the source. Sometime when that was happening, we were looking at him and noticed a very new abscess. Perfect, another health issue for this lamb. But whatever, a couple eight-thirty abscess draining, and a few other inspections, and this is routine. But his leg still isn't healing. That brings us to today, it was finally time after nearly three weeks of lameness (which has also set the other lambs back on the exercise schedule), to get an X-ray. We are still discussing options, but for now, it looks like we will have a lamb to ride along with our others for the early shows we want to do. There is still hope, but I am not sure. The one thing that is motivating me is the purple banner from last year in the barn. Those chickens are really what is reminding me what one can possibly come back from.
> I'll provide other updates later this week with pictures, but this is just the start that I am in for.


Quick update on that lamb, Lightning, we are not giving up on him, but also understanding the reality of the situation. He has a fantastic team behind him that includes both a small and a large animal vet, and many others. We wish we could say that we have an exact treatment plan, but that is a total lie, at this point the only thing that can be done is to continue to administer antibiotics, and to leave him alone. It does drive me nuts watching a good animal have to sit in the stall, but there is no other option. I actually am going to pick up another lamb that is getting sent down from the breeder today, just to have two competitive lambs. This could mean having two lambs to compete at State Fair, but we are not a hundred percent sure on that.


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2021)

That’s tough about Lightning. I admire the way you face reality. I know you hate it, but you are handling it well. You are doing all you can do, the rest is up to him.

Flash is hopefully making up for what is going on with Lightning. He will make a fine show lamb.

Maple? And no pictures? 

Now to Ticket, just wow at what you have accomplished. Through all the trials and tribulations, the naysayers who said it couldn’t be done, the ups and downs, you didn’t give up. Look at the two of you now! I’m proud of you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That’s tough about Lightning. I admire the way you face reality. I know you hate it, but you are handling it well. You are doing all you can do, the rest is up to him.
> 
> Flash is hopefully making up for what is going on with Lightning. He will make a fine show lamb.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am super excited for the future with Flash.
I will get pictures of Maple. I do have quite a few videos of her silliness, so I'll get pictures from the barn today.


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> my boy Ticket (bonus points if you can guess his Beetles inspired show name)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 7, 2021)

Post in the journal... Post in the journal...
Sorry for not getting to this sooner, I have ummm... been doing things like making sure we have a food truck for a show that I am organizing (really just an excuse for trying to fill up class time with productive), but anyways, I am here now with pictures and an update.
So not new, but I am starting to realize how easy my sheep last year were. They were kind enough to wait until about this time last year to get sick. My current group (really Lightning, but we aren't naming names) has been playing the fun game of "how can we get sick or hurt this week?". I won't share pictures, but let's just say that Maple was coughing, and something that wasn't supposed to come out of her came out. My vet really loves me currently.  And for the record, I did push that something back in a few times before loading Maple in the crate and deciding I could be late for school.
Update on Lightning (and let me know if you want me to make a separate thread for Lightning's case, just in case anyone happens to have this happen to one of their animals)- He has what we think is an infected growth plate. We are medicating him heavily, though now he does have a significant knot in his neck. Really not sure on what we will do about that. I don't know the terminology, but there is some theory that it was caused by a rumen problem from eating grain, so he is now on limited grain and mostly gets taken to the 'roundbale buffet'. I am allowing limited grain consumption, like last night, but that may or may not have been further motivated after I smashed my finger on the medal doorway while trying to catch him (it was only meds but he doesn't care).
Oh and I did get another lamb (I never expected to have four), and he is named Flame. He is out of the same buck as Lightning and my last year lamb, Echo. I think he might be a bit darker in color, but I am not actually sure, I will find out when he gets sheared though. The one hard thing with Flame is that I got him on Saturday, and had to bring him for tag-in on Monday. Normally I wait at least a week, if not more to halter break, but Flame had to get started way earlier, and is already going for walks.
Anyways, here are some pictures, Maple was very excited about sniffing my phone when I got it out to capture her goofiness.



Lighting on the left, and Flame on the Right



Flashy and Maple on a walk on Sunday (Maple is in the pink halter, and Flashy is wearing a coat)



My girl



Boop!



Flame was tired from traveling, and found himself a pillow


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2021)

You are doing a great job. Infected growth plate? I’ve never heard of that one.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 24, 2021)

Hey guys, it appears that I am very good at forgetting to post here, but here is another attempt.
Apologies for no pictures of it, but a little over a week ago, I got to take the lambs out to our first show of the year. A 4-H committee that I am on put on a jackpot, so we loaded the trailer, and brought the flock. Our original plan was to show three, and leave Lightning alone. But when we got there, we did end up getting him shorn and shown. I was actually really glad we did that, it gave us the chance to hear what somebody else thought of him. What was said was stuff I did not disagree with, he has very fluffy legs, but could use some more muscle (with a lamb that does not get exercise, I am not surprised). I will say that in general we did not place as well as I thought we could have, but I do know that usually at the two week mark with a lamb, they are only barely halter broke, so to have Flame out there after only having him for two weeks, is something I am super happy about. 
In other news, meat chickens are coming this week, the barn is about to be full, and I am very excited. It does mean a lot of work and stress (if it is anything like last year), but I am ready. That purple banner hanging in the barn is a reminder of what is possible, so now it's time to put the work in, because a friend for the banner would be cool.
The lambs have had a lot of cute moments from the past couple weeks, so here are a few of them.




Buffet Roundbale



Maple and Flame



Maple informing me that she too likes Starbucks



The moment it set in for me how many sheep I really own


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2021)

Only 4 😉


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2021)

You are doing good with your lambs, sounds like fun. How many meat chicks are you getting? Are they for show or meat for the family?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You are doing good with your lambs, sounds like fun. How many meat chicks are you getting? Are they for show or meat for the family?


Thank you. I just got 25. They will get shown at fair, and three might get sold depending on things. The rest will go into our freezer for some delicious meals.


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2021)

We have been out of chicken. Been slaughtering chickens, had 45 sold. We slaughtered the last 10 sold chickens today, got to get them cut and vacuum sealed tomorrow. I simmered the bones from boneless skinless chicken breast and picked the meat off and made chicken mole’ tonight. It was good! I’ve been wanting chicken and cornbread dressing, will have to fix that soon. Have 23 more to get in the freezer!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey guys, I promise I will get pictures (eventually), but I feel you guys deserve a brief update.
A month ago things looked very bleak for Lightning. We didn't want to give up hope, because there is a purple banner hanging in the barn as a reminder of what is possible when you keep doing everything in your power to keep going. Due to our situation, for a while it did look like we would be opting for surgery, and we seriously discussed our options for a little while. But we just kept discussing them, and never made a firm plan. With heavy drugs we I was able to bring Lightning to a prospect show, but we still weren't really sure what we could do. Lambs are judged based off of a variety of things, mostly the muscle, and somewhat the leg hair. I was super lucky that Lightning has very fluffy legs naturally, but for a while his muscling just wasn't there because he was unable to get worked. 
That brings us to last week, we decided it was time to get one more x-ray just to see where we are. Realistically if we were going to opt for surgery, it would need to be done within the next two weeks, to have a tiny chance at County Fair, but really to aim for State Fair. Last Thursday, we got the x-ray done, and he is mostly healed up, I don't know the exact veterinary terms, but it was significant healing. We did start one more round of antibiotics because the last time was so successful. The plan going forward is to try and catch the others. We have 7 weeks to go, so it is a challenge, but last year taught me that anything is possible. 
Sorry I don't have pictures, they will come soon.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2021)

Lightning isn’t ready to throw in the towel yet. Good for you for not giving up.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey guys, once again no pictures, sorry but I am doing this in a time crunch. County Fair is about a week out. The stress is on, but at least this year I get to do it with all the friends I didn't get to see last year. I do have some difficult news, I do not know the extent of it yet, but Lightning's abscess opened up again today. It was nearly healed for the past two months, but unfortunately today I found puss, and the skin pealed right off. We are still discussing options, but it is a very hard pill to swallow, knowing that after all this work, we are uncertain if he will make it to county fair.
Hope to have more to update with and some pictures soon, but gotta get back to work.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2021)

Awww…. After all the hard work! I hope Lightening gets better.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi y'all, it's been a hot minute since I have been here. I do promise that I will eventually get to pictures, but now is just not the right time.
County Fair was... great during the week, hard to prepare for. The week before fair, Lightning's abscess returned, Flame got a swollen joint, and Maple prolapsed. Needless to say unloading at county fair was a huge relief. My chickens did pretty well, and I was top two in show bird and showmanship with my best friend. Lambs probably could have done better, but in the end everybody walked out with a red ribbon and we achieved the unthinkable with Lightning walking out of the ring (I made sure to take it in).
We let Maple go back to her breeder (Flame was sad about that decision), and spent one last month with the boys. State Fair was a very good experience for us, Flame just didn't have his best show day and wasn't quite far along enough for the judge to like him, totally ok with me because he was younger. Flash was amazing in showmanship, and then made the cut and got 11th in his class, while looking like a good lamb. Lighting showed pretty well, I could've probably shown him a little better, but likely his abscess hole made him not even worth considering for the judge. But walking out of the ring with Lightning, I sobbed, after all the struggle we went through, it was so crazy that we made it. That night we did decide to leave the boys in the buy back pen, if my situation wasn't the way it is, we could have just left Lightning there and kept the other two to show a time or two more, but ultimately it was what we had to do, and it just doesn't get any easier. I hope I can figure it out to get one more year in the show ring, but if not, six wonderful lambs have allowed me to be their showman and I couldn't be more proud of those six.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 20, 2021)

All in all a positive fair Poka


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2021)

Your lambs have made a huge contribution in your growing up years.. I hope you get another year of showing too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 1, 2022)

Howdy, so it appears that I got so busy all summer that I never once came back here to share what was going on. 
Sitting here this morning though, I am now a former 4-Her. I really don't have words for what 4H did for my life, and the person it made me. I am grateful beyond words for the experiences it gave me that I never would have imagined.
I will really try to get pictures and some more stories up at some point, but for now I am just trying to understand what life will be like now.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 1, 2022)

Remember this when you have children!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2022)

Time to move to FFA?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 4, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Time to move to FFA?


It was not an option at my high school. I do hope it might be in my future in a few years though


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2022)

How old are you (oh wait, not supposed to ask that!)

FFA goes through age 21


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 5, 2022)

Four of my children went through 4-H.  They were all County All Stars, one was a State Diamond Star, and all of them were camp counselors, with 3 being head counselor.  They showed every kind of livestock, participated in Field Days, Judging Days, Seminars, and did innumerable projects.  (The yuonger boys even tried sewing.  The baseball PJs DS3 made are being proudly worn by his son now.)  They took away so much from the experiences to use in their lives.  They are all now in their 40's and 30's. Sadly 4-H and the Fair in our area folded before our youngest (25) got to experience it but she has experienced the work ethic with livestock.

These experiences will stay with you forever.  If you have a 4-H record book with photos, treasure it.  You can chart your own growth through the years in it.  (Our 4-H Books live in a special cupboard and they are first to be rescued in case of fire!  LOL)  

Congratulations on your growth through 4-H.  Depending on the college you choose, FFA is available in colleges with animal husbandry programs. Or consider becoming a 4-H Leader yourself.  You can pass on your skills and knowledge to upcoming 4-H youth.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Four of my children went through 4-H.  They were all County All Stars, one was a State Diamond Star, and all of them were camp counselors, with 3 being head counselor.  They showed every kind of livestock, participated in Field Days, Judging Days, Seminars, and did innumerable projects.  (The yuonger boys even tried sewing.  The baseball PJs DS3 made are being proudly worn by his son now.)  They took away so much from the experiences to use in their lives.  They are all now in their 40's and 30's. Sadly 4-H and the Fair in our area folded before our youngest (25) got to experience it but she has experienced the work ethic with livestock.
> 
> These experiences will stay with you forever.  If you have a 4-H record book with photos, treasure it.  You can chart your own growth through the years in it.  (Our 4-H Books live in a special cupboard and they are first to be rescued in case of fire!  LOL)
> 
> Congratulations on your growth through 4-H.  Depending on the college you choose, FFA is available in colleges with animal husbandry programs. Or consider becoming a 4-H Leader yourself.  You can pass on your skills and knowledge to upcoming 4-H youth.


Thank you so much for what you shared. I believe that I do have most of my record book materials saved, somewhere around the house.
As far as what's next with that stuff, there really is no FFA option for me, but I have some other plans in the works to stay involved in a few ways. Now it is my time to go help the next generation, and I really can't stay away from this stuff.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 16, 2022)

More stories and pictures to come, but for now I want to share a super special memory of my last night of fair. 
I had sold my wether in the auction that evening, and my time in 4h was starting to come down to hours left. I was worried about my ewe with not having her best friend with her. Initially she was fine, but when I came to check on her later, she clearly was upset. Part of me thinks she knew, at the very least she was worried. Fireworks were starting soon, and it was the last time I would watch County Fair fireworks as a 4h member. Knowing how upset my ewe was, I didn’t think she would do well in her pen alone, so I decided to just walk her over with me to watch. I snapped a couple photos of her with the fireworks, but a friend captured the coolest picture ever. Just a girl and her lamb, grieving their friend and sharing their final night together. 
I loaded my ewe on somebody else’s trailer the next evening and my time in 4h came to an end, but I’m beyond grateful for every last memory we got, and this one certainly is special.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 16, 2022)

And you go on from here to do wonderful things with your life. Fabulous picture. Frame it and hang on the wall.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 16, 2022)

The last night of Fair is always sort of sad as everyone prepares to go home.  It is even sadder knowing this is your last one.  I agree - frame that picture.


----------

